# Genoa - Milan: 25 ottobre 2016 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (23 Ottobre 2016)

Turno infrasettimanale di Serie A. Il Milan, dopo la grande vittoria contro la Juventus, torna in campo martedì per affrontare il Genoa (che arriva dal derby perso) a Marassi.

Genoa - Milan si disputerà martedì 25 ottobre 2016 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Marassi di Genova.

Dove vedere Genoa - Milan in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium ed in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Seguiranno tutte le informazioni, le formazioni ed i commenti.


----------



## de sica (23 Ottobre 2016)

Questo sarà il vero esame: Genoa che arriva arrabbiato per la sconfitta, Milan invece che arriva da una gran vittoria ed entusiasmo alle stelle. È qui che si vede se stiamo maturando oppure no. Tranello inciampo in agguato, sarà tostissima!


----------



## 666psycho (23 Ottobre 2016)

la vedo dura.


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2016)

Concordo. Partita durissima.


----------



## medjai (23 Ottobre 2016)

Questa sarà la vera come diciamo in Spagna "piedra de toque". Se vinciamo questa possiamo sognare.


----------



## Tobi (23 Ottobre 2016)

la partita peggiore che potesse capitarci, campo orribile, avversari che fanno del contrasto e del contatto fisico la loro forza, contro di loro mi ricordo solo partite ingiocabili, speriamo di entrare in campo con la giusta concentrazione


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (23 Ottobre 2016)

La decide Lapadula


----------



## LukeLike (23 Ottobre 2016)

Questa è la vera prova di maturità. Giocare male questa vorrebbe dire vanificare quanto fatto ieri. 
Comunque, anche la trasferta di Verona è stata storicamente ostica per noi, ma quest'anno l'abbiamo superata alla grande, quindi chissà che non possiamo sfatare anche questo tabù.
Altra nota positiva, non si gioca alle 15.00, orario in cui facciamo altrettanto storicamente schifo 
Ho la sensazione in ogni partita che se non prendiamo il gol prima o poi lo facciamo.


----------



## VonVittel (23 Ottobre 2016)

Questa sarà tostissima. Uscirne non sconfitti è già tanto


----------



## kolao95 (23 Ottobre 2016)

Giochiamo di martedì, vi rendete conto che per una sera potremmo essere noi la capolista? Mamma mia..


----------



## Aron (23 Ottobre 2016)

Massima calma.
Stiamo facendo un filotto di risultati utili che ha trovato il culmine con la vittoria contro la Juve, e questo filotto prima o poi finirà.
Vediamo come va.


----------



## Milo (23 Ottobre 2016)

Queste sono le partite più dure, quelle che rischiano di trancare l'entusiasmo. Ci vuole il doppio della concertazione di stasera e chiedo ai singoli come Bacca, di fare il proprio ruolo da top player.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Giochiamo di martedì, vi rendete conto che per una sera potremmo essere noi la capolista? Mamma mia..



ecco appunto, toccatevi


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Ottobre 2016)

Partita difficilissima.. bisogna sempre giocare concentrati ed umili.. il nostro obiettivo è esclusivamente rientrare in Europa, tutto quanto di più è solo di guadagnato...


----------



## koti (23 Ottobre 2016)

Ma Niang recupera? Altrimenti di sicuro non la vinciamo


----------



## Willy Wonka (23 Ottobre 2016)

Vincere per mettere pressione e creare ulteriore insicurezza alla Juve.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Ottobre 2016)

Il turno infrasettimanale arriva nel momento peggiore possibile

Rischio di appagamento alto, calma e sangue freddo


----------



## Sherlocked (23 Ottobre 2016)

E' qui che si decide se siamo maturati o no.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Ottobre 2016)

Montella ha annunciato qualche cambio, mi aspetto una roba cosi:


Donnarumma

Abate Paletta Romagnoli DeSciglio

Poli Locatelli Sosa

Suso Lapadula Bonaventura
​


----------



## J&B (23 Ottobre 2016)

Il Genoa è un ottimo test,non molla mai


----------



## de sica (23 Ottobre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Montella ha annunciato qualche cambio, mi aspetto una roba cosi:
> 
> 
> Donnarumma
> ...



Con quel centrocampo ci sovrasteranno. Non scherziamo.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Ottobre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Montella ha annunciato qualche cambio, mi aspetto una roba cosi:
> 
> 
> Donnarumma
> ...



Forse farà riposare anche Suso, che le sta giocando tutte. Bisogna vedere le condizioni di Niang. Ma uno tra lui e suso riposerà. Non penso cmq che Montella cambi cosi tanto... Kucka la gioca secondo me e forse anche Bacca.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Ottobre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Con quel centrocampo ci sovrasteranno. Non scherziamo.



Infatti sono preoccupato


----------



## Pamparulez2 (23 Ottobre 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> la partita peggiore che potesse capitarci, campo orribile, avversari che fanno del contrasto e del contatto fisico la loro forza, contro di loro mi ricordo solo partite ingiocabili, speriamo di entrare in campo con la giusta concentrazione


Ecco volevo dire esattamente le stesse cose. Partitaccia davvero.. per assurdo un punto a genova non sarebbe da buttare. Ma visto il momento bisogna giocare per vincere, anche perche in ottica terzo posto sono tutte lì.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Ottobre 2016)

Genoa imbattuto in casa, come del resto lo era anche il Chievo prima che noi arrivassimo. 
Nonostante ""l'amicizia"" con Preziosi, da 2 anni usciamo da Marassi con le ossa rotte. 
Partita difficilissima e di importanza vitale. La serie positiva si è talmente allungata che è difficile chiedere di più ogni volta.
Sicuramente i ragazzi saranno spinti dal pensiero di poter accarezzare per un attimo la vetta della classifica, arma a doppio taglio perché se poi non si vince potrebbe risentirne il morale.

Saranno 90 minuti palpitanti, tensione altissima.


----------



## kolao95 (24 Ottobre 2016)

Per me Donnarumma, Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio, Locatelli, Jack, Suso e Bacca giocheranno sicuramente. Niang è uscito acciaccato e credo starà fuori (per Luiz?), Kucka da un mese a questa parte le ha giocate tutte tra Nazionale e club, per cui non escludo un riposo (per Poli?).


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Ottobre 2016)

Ma un turno a Calabria no? Oppure è ancora "infortunato"?


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Ottobre 2016)

Partita molto pericolosa, loro sono feriti dopo il suo derby perso, sarà una prova di fuoco molto interessante per nostri ragazzi, sicuramente vedremo qualche cambio ma non mi aspetterei neanche troppo, forse Lapadula per Bacca o Poli per Suso o Niang.


----------



## mistergao (24 Ottobre 2016)

Partita insidiosissima, anche perchè il Genoa sabato pomeriggio ha giocato davvero bene contro la Samp, perdendo più a causa di episodi che per propri demeriti. Sarà anche un bel test di maturità per tutto l'ambiente, una sconfitta riporterebbe tutti con i piedi per terra.


----------



## Black (24 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Giochiamo di martedì, vi rendete conto che per una sera potremmo essere noi la capolista? Mamma mia..



vero!! sarebbe incredibile anche solo per una sera vedere il Milan là in vetta.

Comunque sarà dura uscire con i 3 punti da Marassi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Per me Donnarumma, Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio, Locatelli, Jack, Suso e Bacca giocheranno sicuramente. Niang è uscito acciaccato e credo starà fuori (per Luiz?), Kucka da un mese a questa parte le ha giocate tutte tra Nazionale e club, per cui non escludo un riposo (per Poli?).


Luiz Adriano e Bacca insieme non si possono guardare.
Poi scusa se mi permetto ma il turnover a Ottobre, senza neanche le coppe di mezzo, è una roba assurda per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Per me Donnarumma, Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio, Locatelli, Jack, Suso e Bacca giocheranno sicuramente. Niang è uscito acciaccato e credo starà fuori (per Luiz?), Kucka da un mese a questa parte le ha giocate tutte tra Nazionale e club, per cui non escludo un riposo (per Poli?).


Luiz Adriano e Bacca insieme non si possono guardare.
Poi scusa se mi permetto ma il turnover a Ottobre, senza neanche le coppe di mezzo, è una roba assurda per quanto mi riguarda.

Edit: lol non so perchè mi ha fatto mandare 2 messaggi uguali insieme in 2 post separati.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Ottobre 2016)

Passare una notte da capolista sarebbe un sogno ad occhi aperti, senza comunque farci strane illusioni. Il Genoa viene da una sconfitta molto amara nel derby, sicuramente vorranno rifarsi e quest'anno non scherzano affatto, hanno un organico più pronto rispetto agli anni scorsi. Mi sbilancio e dico che persino un pareggio non sarebbe un risultato malvagio al Marassi, non so perché ma ho un brutto presentimento, spero vivamente di sbagliarmi. 
Sarà fondamentale riuscire ad avere la solidità difensiva delle scorse prestazioni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Ottobre 2016)

più importante questa che con la giuve ... vincere vorrebbe dire di esserci veramente per un posto in EL .


----------



## VonVittel (24 Ottobre 2016)

Ma perché noi il martedì e la Juve il mercoledì?


----------



## Luca_Taz (24 Ottobre 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Ma perché noi il martedì e la Juve il mercoledì?



anche xke sia juve che samp (che si incontrano mercoledi) hanno giocato sabato proprio contro milan e genoa.....bho


----------



## Roger84 (24 Ottobre 2016)

Partita trabocchetto! Io credo che sarà simile al Chievo, forse un pelo + difficile perchè a Marassi storicamente soffriamo molto! Sarà la prova del 9, se passiamo indenne questa.....e mi fermo qui!


----------



## Jaqen (24 Ottobre 2016)

Questa è la partita dei 3 punti. Contro la Juventus tutto ciò che era sopra i 0 punti erano guadagnati, domani conta vincere e basta.


----------



## kolao95 (24 Ottobre 2016)

Ho la netta sensazione che domani non vinciamo, anche perchè, viste le parole di Montella, starà fuori qualche titolare.


----------



## admin (24 Ottobre 2016)

*Genoa - Milan: designato l'arbitro. E' Banti.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Ottobre 2016)

Se si vince si vola, e l'entusiasmo schizza alle stelle.
Se si perde dopo il trionfo con la Juve rischia di esserci un contraccolpo psicologico.

Partita complicata e molto delicata.
E sono teso anch'io, dopo tanto tempo. Da un po' guardavo le partite con estrema leggerezza e un po' di menefreghismo, ora ho una forte tensione. Tensione positiva però, è da tanto che volevo riprovare emozioni simili


----------



## koti (24 Ottobre 2016)

È una partita difficile, mi accontenterei anche di un pareggio. Quelle da vincere assolutamente sono le prossime due: Pescara e Palermo.


----------



## admin (24 Ottobre 2016)

*Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset

Genoa (3-4-3): Perin; Izzo, Burdisso, Orban; Lazovic, Rincon, Veloso, Laxalt; Rigoni, Simeone, Ocampos. 
A disp.: Lamanna, Munoz, Gentiletti, Brivio, Biraschi, Fiamozzi, Edenilson, Zima, Ninkovic, Ntcham,Pandev, Pavoletti. All.: Juric
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Gakpè

Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma;Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Poli, Locatelli, Bonaventura;Honda, Bacca, Niang. 
A disp.: Gabriel, Plizzari, Ely, Gomez, Pasalic, Kucka, Suso, Sosa, Lapadula, L. Adriano. All.: Montella
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Bertolacci, Mati Fernandez, Antonelli, Montolivo, Calabria*


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> Genoa (3-4-3): Perin; Izzo, Burdisso, Orban; Lazovic, Rincon, Veloso, Laxalt; Rigoni, Simeone, Ocampos.
> A disp.: Lamanna, Munoz, Gentiletti, Brivio, Biraschi, Fiamozzi, Edenilson, Zima, Ninkovic, Ntcham,Pandev, Pavoletti. All.: Juric
> ...



Domani perdiamo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Ottobre 2016)

Ma perchè Honda e Poli?


----------



## de sica (24 Ottobre 2016)

Domani non si vince, credo. È naturale un stop prima o poi, e noi non siamo attrezzati per vincerle tutte. Cerchiamo almeno di non perdere, però francamente dobbiamo giocare per vincere


----------



## Aron (24 Ottobre 2016)

Non mi aspetto nulla. 
Questa squadra ha fatto tanto fino a questo momento, prima o poi arriverà una sconfitta.


----------



## zlatan (24 Ottobre 2016)

Io firmerei per un pareggio. Allo stesso tempo perdere un derby tra l'altro anche immeritatamente, potrebbe aprirti ad una piccola crisi, e potremmo approfittarne... Certo non con Poli e soprattutto Honda...
Concordo che le partite da vincere sono le successive 2 e questo con un pareggio domani, ci permetterebbe di rimanere in zona terzo posto, impensabile ad agosto.
Certo se poi vogliamo sognare, se facciamo 9 punti, potremmo davvero trovarci in testa, perchè domenica prossima c'è juve Napoli.
Ho ricominciato a sognare ad occhi aperti, tornare sulla terra se perdiamo domani, sarà durissima....


----------



## admin (24 Ottobre 2016)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky.

Due le novità
[FONT=&quot]
Donnarumma; Poli, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Honda, Bacca, Niang.[/FONT]*


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky.
> 
> Due le novità
> [FONT="]
> Donnarumma; Poli, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Honda, Bacca, Niang.[/FONT]*



Se abbiamo il giusto atteggiamento fin dal primo minuto io sono fiducioso, dobbiamo tenere occhio a Laxalt/Ocampos.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Ottobre 2016)

*I convocati del Milan:*

PORTIERI: Donnarumma, Gabriel, Plizzari
DIFENSORI: Abate, De Sciglio, Ely, Gomez, Paletta, Romagnoli, Zapata
CENTROCAMPISTI: Bonaventura, Honda, Kucka, Locatelli, Pasalic, Poli, Sosa
ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Lapadula, Luiz Adriano, Niang, Suso


----------



## kolao95 (24 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky.
> 
> Due le novità
> [FONT="]
> Donnarumma; Poli, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Honda, Bacca, Niang.[/FONT]*



Bene. Riposano Abate e Suso, ci sta.


----------



## fra29 (24 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky.
> 
> Due le novità
> [FONT="]
> Donnarumma; Poli, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Honda, Bacca, Niang.[/FONT]*



Poli terzino?
L'incubo Honda.. Con Suso (avessi detto Reus) sembravano ormai un lontano ricordo l'andatura caracollante e la lentezza del giappo..
Piuttosto avrei fatto 4312 è dato una possibilità a Sosa nel suo ruolo..


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Ottobre 2016)

Dai ragazzi!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Honda non si può più vedere, specie con la 10 poi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ho visto la partita del Genoa Sabato.

Squadra con una furia agonistica senza pari in Italia.
Fortissima nei due esterni Laxalt ed Edenilson (questo verrebbe buono anche per noi) che con il rientro di Pavoletti a ricevere i cross ne fanno squadra durissima da affrontare. A centrocampo forza (Rincon) e testa (Veloso) i generi di preziosi fanno legna alla grande. In difesa solidissima conlo scugnizzo Izzo in odore di nazionale e Perin ad impreziosire un ottimo reparto.
Squadra che in campo é immagine e somiglianza del suo ottimo allenatore che giá anno scorso con il Crotone ci fecce soffrire.
Deve vendicare la sconfitta nel derby, una delle partite piú belle viste in Italia quest anno. Forse l'avversario peggiore che ci potesse capitare adesso.
Firmerei per un pari.

Dai ragazzi!


----------



## LukeLike (25 Ottobre 2016)

Volevo godermi ancora un po' la vittoria contro i gobbi e invece subito un'altra gara che sento moltissimo. 
Tutto questo pessimismo, questi "firmerei per un pareggio", "l'importante è non perdere", francamente hanno stancato. Siamo il Milan e dobbiamo vincere, anche con Poli, anche con Honda. Ma credete che il Genoa sia felice di affrontare il Milan in questo momento? Ormai siamo qua e abbiamo non solo il diritto ma il dovere di continuare a provarci e di continuare a sognare.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Ottobre 2016)

Prego perché Honda non faccia cappellate, idem Poli da terzino, mi auguro che non complichi il lavoro all'intero reparto.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Ottobre 2016)

*Sky: Honda in campo per far rifiatare Suso.*


----------



## Black (25 Ottobre 2016)

Poli e Honda in titolari?? 

ma se per il primo il problema è dovuto all'infortuni dei terzini, Honda proprio non si può vedere. Non era meglio avanzare Bonaventura e provare Pasalic o Sosa come mezz'ala? se fa così Montella significa che non ha proprio fiducia nei 2.


----------



## Miracle1980 (25 Ottobre 2016)

A me spaventa più Poli fuori ruolo. Forza ragazzi!


----------



## zlatan (25 Ottobre 2016)

Pasalic evidentemente non lo vede assolutamente visto che non lo prova mai neanche negli ultimi minuti e mi spiace perchè a me sembrava un buon giocatore per quello che ho visto, ma ovviamente non sono a Milanello, evidentemente non è pronto fisicamente.
Non capisco Honda francamente, spero che dietro non ci siano i soliti contratti con sponsor che spingono per il giapponese, ma non ci voglio pensare. Perchè non spostare Jack nel tridente e inserire Sosa mezz'ala se proprio bisognava far riposare Suso??? Bah...
Poli terzino invece ci sta, male che vada fa schifo come Abate, peggio non può fare, un pò il discorso Montolivo, chiunque al suo posto non avrebbe potuto fare peggio e infatti Locatelli, pur nei suoi troppi errori, sta facendo meglio....


----------



## zlatan (25 Ottobre 2016)

Oh ragazzi erano anni che non sentivo una tensione del genere, questa partita è davvero importante, ma ci pensate una notte in testa alla classifica? Sarebbe un miracolo paragonabile a quello del Liecster l'anno scorso....
E' davvero una partita difficile, ho visto spesso giocare il Genoa, e ha almeno 5 punti in meno di quelli che si merita. Se pssiamo indenni questa trasferta, siamo autorizzati a sognare....


----------



## egidiopersempre (25 Ottobre 2016)

per me Honda non è così male, fa il suo e idem Poli.... come esterno di difesa però non so. Certo meglio i titolari... ma non si può giocare l'intero campionato con 11 giocatori.
Suso magari può entrare 30-40 minuti alla fine. Potrebbe essere l'arma in più. Anche Abate è dato in panca, se Poli dovesse soffrire troppo... in questa partita vedevo bene anche giocatori cazzuti come gomez e lapadula.


----------



## unbreakable (25 Ottobre 2016)

La partita è insidiosa, ma se vogliamo agguantare l'Europa bisogna continuare a far punti..


----------



## koti (25 Ottobre 2016)

1 pareggio oggi e 2 vittorie con Pescara e Palermo.
Firmerei.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Ottobre 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> Poli e Honda in titolari??
> 
> ma se per il primo il problema è dovuto all'infortuni dei terzini, Honda proprio non si può vedere. Non era meglio avanzare Bonaventura e provare Pasalic o Sosa come mezz'ala? se fa così Montella significa che non ha proprio fiducia nei 2.



Secondo me Pasalic è fisicamente a pezzi altrimenti non capisco davvero questa scelta.


----------



## InsideTheFire (25 Ottobre 2016)

Honda aldilà dei suoi limiti da giocatore resta un professionista serio e credo al momento possa essere un'alternativa da tenere in considerazione anche in campionato. Poli è Poli ma speriamo che basti ľimpegno che deve mettere. Per i nuovi "acquisti" evidentemente montella non li considera adatti o pronti per una partita che resta molto complicata e personalmente credo dovranno aspettare la coppa italia per vedere il campo dal 1 minuto. 
Il turnover in ogni caso seppur limitato visti i pochi impegni ci deve stare..


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky.
> 
> Due le novità
> 
> Donnarumma; Poli, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Honda, Bacca, Niang.*




.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Pasalic evidentemente non lo vede assolutamente visto che non lo prova mai neanche negli ultimi minuti e mi spiace perchè a me sembrava un buon giocatore per quello che ho visto, ma ovviamente non sono a Milanello, evidentemente non è pronto fisicamente.
> Non capisco Honda francamente, spero che dietro non ci siano i soliti contratti con sponsor che spingono per il giapponese, ma non ci voglio pensare. Perchè non spostare Jack nel tridente e inserire Sosa mezz'ala se proprio bisognava far riposare Suso??? Bah...
> Poli terzino invece ci sta, male che vada fa schifo come Abate, peggio non può fare, un pò il discorso Montolivo, chiunque al suo posto non avrebbe potuto fare peggio e infatti Locatelli, pur nei suoi troppi errori, sta facendo meglio....



Sosa contro la mediana del Genoa è un suicidio. Giusta la mossa di Montella.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un miracolo paragonabile a quello del Liecster l'anno scorso....



Non esageriamo, siamo comunque il Milan.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky.
> 
> Due le novità
> [FONT="]
> Donnarumma; Poli, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Honda, Bacca, Niang.[/FONT]*



I cambi non mi preoccupano, dobbiamo vincerla con la testa, la squadra sa come deve giocare per vincere (finalmente)

Occhio all'atteggiamento e ai calci piazzati


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Ottobre 2016)

forza ragazzi


----------



## zlatan (25 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo, siamo comunque il Milan.



Si ma se guardi le quote di inizio campionato, secondo non ci siamo neanche (il Leicster era quotato 1 a 500 se non sbaglio...)


----------



## MarcoMilanista (25 Ottobre 2016)

Battere il ferro finchè è caldo. Questa è la partita che vale una stagione, nel senso che se dovessimo vincere allora dimostreremo di essere una squadra da zona champions (con il mercato di riparazione)


----------



## de sica (25 Ottobre 2016)

Mi piacerebbe che i ragazzi vincessero, ma so che sarà dura per tanti motivi.. il Genoa darà l'anima, come ogni volta contro di noi; l'arbitro avrà un occhio di riguardo contro di noi dopo il caso pjanic, e i nostri potrebbero avere ancora la testa a sabato sera.. spero di sbagliarmi


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2016)

Honda , male.... malissimo..


----------



## Igniorante (25 Ottobre 2016)

Allora, adesso l'asticella si alza...se veramente vogliamo toglierci delle soddisfazioni quest'anno bisogna rimanere concentrati anche in partite come questa, a maggior ragione dopo la vittoria con la Juve, e prepararle come fossero tutte finali di Champions.
Sicuramente Montella ha dimostrato di sapere quello che fa, ad oggi deve migliorare solo nei cambi imho, e un pò di turnover ci sta, l'importante è metterci grinta e testa.


----------



## BraveHeart (25 Ottobre 2016)

Il clima nello spogliatoio dei nostri nelle ultime settimane sarà qualcosa di simile ad un'oasi paradisiaca. Questo non potrà far altro che motivare quei giocatori che giocano meno, i quali vorranno dimostrare a Montella di non essere da meno dei soliti 11. Prevedo un'ottima prestazione sia da parte di Poli che di Honda.
Oggi dobbiamo vincere e anche se solo per qualche attimo, sentire il profumo di primo posto.
Forza Ragazzi!!!!!!


----------



## Dany20 (25 Ottobre 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Volevo godermi ancora un po' la vittoria contro i gobbi e invece subito un'altra gara che sento moltissimo.
> Tutto questo pessimismo, questi "firmerei per un pareggio", "l'importante è non perdere", francamente hanno stancato. Siamo il Milan e dobbiamo vincere, anche con Poli, anche con Honda. Ma credete che il Genoa sia felice di affrontare il Milan in questo momento? Ormai siamo qua e abbiamo non solo il diritto ma il dovere di continuare a provarci e di continuare a sognare.


Quoto col sangue.


----------



## Dany20 (25 Ottobre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> 1 pareggio oggi e 2 vittorie con Pescara e Palermo.
> Firmerei.


Basta questi ragionamenti da provinciali dai. Siamo il Milan.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Ottobre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> 1 pareggio oggi e 2 vittorie con Pescara e Palermo.
> Firmerei.




Firmare magari no, però se dovesse succedere non mi strapperei i capelli.

Non dimentichiamoci da dove veniamo, il non-mercato e le condizioni generali pessime dalle quali siamo partiti ad agosto.


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky.
> 
> Due le novità
> 
> Donnarumma; Poli, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Honda, Bacca, Niang.*



*Secondo Peppe Di Stefano, il Milan dovrebbe schierarsi con la difesa a tre. Per la precisione 3-4-3, con Paletta, Romagnoli e De Sciglio trio difensivo e Poli sulla linea dei centrocampisti*


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2016)

*La formazione ufficiale del Milan

**Come riportato, dovrebbe essere un 3-4-3*
*
Donnarumma; Poli, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Honda, Bacca, Niang.

Ufficiale Genoa:*[FONT=&quot] *Perin, Burdisso, Munoz, Izzo; Edenilson, Rincon, Veloso, Laxalt; Rigoni, Simeone, Ninkovic*[/FONT]


----------



## 666psycho (25 Ottobre 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Basta questi ragionamenti da provinciali dai. Siamo il Milan.



siamo il milan, ma siamo anche realisti... .


----------



## 666psycho (25 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> **Come riportato, dovrebbe essere un 3-4-3*
> *
> ...



spero di vedere un buon Poli..


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Ottobre 2016)

Tensione alle stelle forza ragazzi crediamoci!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> **Come riportato, dovrebbe essere un 3-4-3*
> *
> ...



Stesso schieramento fatto a Verona contro il Chievo.


----------



## Ciachi (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ho tanta tanta paura..... help me!!!!


----------



## Heaven (25 Ottobre 2016)

De Sciglio leader motivazionale!

Come siamo arrivati a tanto?


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Ottobre 2016)

Un ulteriore vittoria sarebbe estremamente affascinante, FORZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## de sica (25 Ottobre 2016)

De sciglio capitano


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Forza ragazziiiiiiiiii


----------



## Igniorante (25 Ottobre 2016)

De Sciglio nella difesa a tre.. Tremo al pensiero..


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> De Sciglio nella difesa a tre.. Tremo al pensiero..



Per me è quello il suo ruolo.


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> **Come riportato, dovrebbe essere un 3-4-3*
> *
> ...



.


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Ottobre 2016)

Forza ragga.. lottiamo insieme con coraggio e senza paura di vincere per arrivare alla veta.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Temo il golletto di burdisso


----------



## Reblanck (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ma c'è Berta insieme a Galliani in tribuna ?


----------



## Milo (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ma come fa a piacervi Niang, non ha piedi e si butta sempre... mha


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2016)

Honda come sempre gioca coi pesi in tasca


----------



## 666psycho (25 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Honda come sempre gioca coi pesi in tasca



sarà colpa del jet-lag.


----------



## Igniorante (25 Ottobre 2016)

Per adesso teniamo bene palla


----------



## dottor Totem (25 Ottobre 2016)

Romagnoli in poche partite è diventato un altro giocatore. In crecita continua.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Ottobre 2016)

.


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2016)

E ti pareva...


----------



## Reblanck (25 Ottobre 2016)

Preso un goal da poli-li


----------



## 666psycho (25 Ottobre 2016)

iniziamo bene..


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ciao core. Honda tiene tutti in gioco


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2016)

Sto cesso di Honda


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ma come si può mettere Pony


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Ottobre 2016)

Posizionamento di Honda da censurare


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Honda e Poli somari maledetti.


----------



## Symon (25 Ottobre 2016)

Stà facendo proprio bene il vice-Abate...................


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2016)

Non vinceremo mai 4 partite di fila


----------



## Milo (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ok, sacrifico una partita ma almeno non vedrò mai più Honda in campo


----------



## Igniorante (25 Ottobre 2016)

Poli.. Ucciditi..


----------



## 666psycho (25 Ottobre 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Stà facendo proprio bene il vice-Abate...................



si infatti.. fa male quanto Abate..


----------



## __king george__ (25 Ottobre 2016)

siamo sotto di uno...ora vediamo se davvero siamo migliorati o sono tutte chiacchere....fuori gli attributi dai


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Ottobre 2016)

Honda gliel'ha regalato.. non ha avuto senso mettere Honda e poli..


----------



## Igniorante (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ma come si fa, per Dio.. Abbiamo una panchina che sarebbe scarsa pure per la Lega Pro..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Ottobre 2016)

Basta che mancano 1-2 titolari e gia le riserve dimostrano il loro livello. O meglio: il loro non-livello.
Purtroppo e un limite noto


----------



## The Ripper (25 Ottobre 2016)

questa non la rirendiamo manco se giochiamo 500 minuti.
squadra schiacciata, formazione errata e siamo troppo approssimativi. peccato.... ormai siamo abituati a buttar via le occasioni


----------



## Alfabri (25 Ottobre 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Honda gliel'ha regalato.. non ha avuto senso mettere Honda e poli..



uno solo era tollerabile...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Honda è inguardabile, basta dai.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Ottobre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> uno solo era tollerabile...


Ma neanche.. su quella fascia mi sembriamo il solito Milan di 4 anni ad oggi che fa diventare fenomeni chiunque...


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2016)

Basta angoli corti bastaaaaaaa


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2016)

Bacca stra lento


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2016)

Honda non può più giocare a questi livelli


----------



## 666psycho (25 Ottobre 2016)

tutti male per adesso.. facciamo schifo! bisogna riprendersi o prediamo il secondo..


----------



## Ciachi (25 Ottobre 2016)

Appagati!!! Sono già contenti i quell'onice che hanno fatto! Lo sapevo


----------



## Schism75 (25 Ottobre 2016)

La maledizione della quarta partita.


----------



## sballotello (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Appagati!!! Sono già contenti i quell'onice che hanno fatto! Lo sapevo



.


----------



## sballotello (25 Ottobre 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Honda è inguardabile, basta dai.



non si puo fare turnover con questa squadra. Vincenzo spero che lo capisca a questo giro


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Stiamo facendo schifo.


----------



## Milo (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ripeto: Niang fa vomitare!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ripper (25 Ottobre 2016)

ci stanno facendo il deretano a strisce


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Ottobre 2016)

toglilo già ora Honda montè... basta..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Ottobre 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> non si puo fare turnover con questa squadra. Vincenzo spero che lo capisca a questo giro



Poi davvero non capisco il senso del turn over. Manco facessimo l'Europa League/Champion's League. Stiamo a Ottobre e già facciamo il turn over.


----------



## VonVittel (25 Ottobre 2016)

Niang non in serata ---> Siamo nulli in attacco


----------



## sballotello (25 Ottobre 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Poi davvero non capisco il senso del turn over. Manco facessimo l'Europa League/Champion's League. Stiamo a Ottobre e già facciamo il turn over.



appunto


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2016)

Siamo lentissimi


----------



## Igniorante (25 Ottobre 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ci stanno facendo il deretano a strisce



Vero ma non mi pare uno squadrone.. Sono due-tre elementi nostri che fanno ridere..


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Ottobre 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Niang non in serata ---> Siamo nulli in attacco



Togli pure. In attacco


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Ottobre 2016)

Honda che sciagura


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Ottobre 2016)

O ci svegliamo o si perde e pure di brutto.


----------



## wfiesso (25 Ottobre 2016)

lo immaginavo, si sentono appagati dopo sabato


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2016)

Comunque questi del genova gli odio davvero.. sempre farci sudare maledetti devono andare in B


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Ottobre 2016)

Poli non sa neanche quando inserirsi... ragazzi ma che oscenità


----------



## Ciachi (25 Ottobre 2016)

Mammamia...ma quando tiriamo in porta?!? Che trisccctezza


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Ottobre 2016)

E nessuno che accompagna a destra. Mah. Non si puo fare turnover. Le riserve sono troppo scarse.


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Ottobre 2016)

Non si può sbagliare il fuorigioco in quei modi dai


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Ottobre 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque questi del genova gli odio davvero.. sempre farci sudare maledetti devono andare in B


Sempre ste partite da 1-0 perdiamo con sti altri infami


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Ottobre 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Sempre ste partite da 1-0 perdiamo con sti altri infami


Siamo noi che ci spostiamo. L'anno scorso pure abbiamo fatto ridere contro di questi.


----------



## VonVittel (25 Ottobre 2016)

Questi cani giocano alla caccia all'uomo e si lamentano pure. Rigoni feccia


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Ottobre 2016)

Questi non possono tenere questo ritmo per tutta la partits


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Ottobre 2016)

honda è una roba inguardabile finora, lento come una lumaca, quando lo devi servire in avanti non c'è mai. 

togliere subito.


----------



## dottor Totem (25 Ottobre 2016)

L'utilizzo di honda non ha nessuna logica.


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2016)

Anche Bacca inguardabile


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> honda è una roba inguardabile finora, lento come una lumaca, quando lo devi servire in avanti non c'è mai.
> 
> togliere subito.



Ma anche Poli. A destra non attacchiamo mai, praticamente si gioca in 9.


----------



## Igniorante (25 Ottobre 2016)

Che sdatto Bacca


----------



## The Ripper (25 Ottobre 2016)

bacca e honda hanno il cervello più lento di un commodore 64


----------



## dottor Totem (25 Ottobre 2016)

Bacca è fuori condizione.


----------



## VonVittel (25 Ottobre 2016)

Bacca il solito danno


----------



## R41D3N (25 Ottobre 2016)

Bacca svegliati!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2016)

Che palle sto Bacca


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2016)

Passiamo al 442


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Partita strafinita salvo gol casuali di Bacca (che al momento non esiste)


----------



## sballotello (25 Ottobre 2016)

partita inguardabile dai


----------



## Symon (25 Ottobre 2016)

Non sapevo che De Sciglio era il capitano del Genoa...stà facendo di tutto x farli segnare...Adesso un bell'assist a Simeone mal sfruttato...Ma io mi chiedo Montella se ci vede o è orbo...
Poi che caspita di schifo di idee sono De Sciglio Poli terzini???!!?? vuol dire castrare le fasce!
A------------B-------------A------------T-----------E


----------



## dottor Totem (25 Ottobre 2016)

Comunque l'errore di fondo è di montella, la squadra è messa malissimo in campo.


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ma sparati Poli!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Ottobre 2016)

Oggi mi sembrano totalmente mosci.

Oi Honda mi fa rimpiangere Suso, per il quale non mi fa proprio impazzire.




Ma quanto e scarso Poli?????


----------



## Igniorante (25 Ottobre 2016)

Peccato, ottimo contropiede, sprecato male


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Ottobre 2016)

lol Poli che tira addosso al difensore.


----------



## Symon (25 Ottobre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> si infatti.. fa male quanto Abate..


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Poli di m...


----------



## The Ripper (25 Ottobre 2016)

gioca solo jack qui


----------



## VonVittel (25 Ottobre 2016)

Questi infami fanno veramente schifo. Ci stanno ammazzando di botte e fanno le vittime con l'arbitro. Devono fallire


----------



## Symon (25 Ottobre 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Non sapevo che De Sciglio era il capitano del Genoa...stà facendo di tutto x farli segnare...Adesso un bell'assist a Simeone mal sfruttato...Ma io mi chiedo Montella se ci vede o è orbo...
> Poi che caspita di schifo di idee sono De Sciglio Poli terzini???!!?? vuol dire castrare le fasce!
> A------------B-------------A------------T-----------E



Potrei ogni minuto aggiungere una caxxata di De Scemo...


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2016)

Malissimo.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (25 Ottobre 2016)

Stiamo avendo una buona reazione, vediamo di pareggiarla.


----------



## Schism75 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Bacca oggi era da far partire dalla panchina per farlo rifiatare e così poteva essere dcisivo nella ripresa.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Honda e Poli sulla destra è uno scandalo. Neanche in B.
Troppo facile per gli avversari, le riserve sono di una pochezza incredibile.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ma maledetto Honda. Lag tremendo.


----------



## R41D3N (25 Ottobre 2016)

Abbiamo preso un gol da polli, ora la partita si é messa come volevano loro, tutti dietro la linea della palla. Difficilissimo per noi riprenderla


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Ottobre 2016)

Questi sono osceni e noi come sempre non riusciamo a segnare...


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Ottobre 2016)

che sfigato sto rigoni, ridicolo.


----------



## Milo (25 Ottobre 2016)

Se vogliamo combinare qualcosa sarà meglio mettere subito Suso


----------



## sballotello (25 Ottobre 2016)

pure bonaventura...un altro sopravvalutato


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2016)

Honda poli disastrosi


----------



## The Ripper (25 Ottobre 2016)

niang è l'abate dell'attacco
honda e poli esterni credo sia la mossa peggiore della storia dopo Huntelaar ala destra messo da Leonardo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Bravo Paletta. 
Lui e Romagnoli gli unici che salvo.


----------



## dottor Totem (25 Ottobre 2016)

Paletta e romagnoli sempre più una certezza.


----------



## Igniorante (25 Ottobre 2016)

Zero idee, sempre la palla indietro


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Niang e Bacca devono svegliarsi. Basta dormire Dio santo.


----------



## dottor Totem (25 Ottobre 2016)

Bonaventura deve fare la differenza e non la fa mai.


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Ottobre 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Bravo Paletta.
> Lui e Romagnoli gli unici che salvo.



Infatti senza quella cavolata di Honda eravamo 0-0.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Quanto rompono le palle questi quando giocano con noi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Ottobre 2016)

Poli e Honda ogni volta che hanno la palla ci mettono una vita per giocarla. Sempre troppi tocchi e tempi di gioco persi. Scandalosi.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Ottobre 2016)

è quella capra di honda che non ha fatto il fuorigioco, maledetto.


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2016)

Santo Dio che piedi Niang


----------



## VonVittel (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ma tienila bassa, caprone!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ciabattata di Niang


----------



## Milo (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ripeto, piedi a banana e tuffatore, non sarà mai un fenomeno Niang


----------



## MarcoMilanista (25 Ottobre 2016)

Fuori Bacca per Lapadula, ci serve uno che lotti...Bacca non è in grado di farlo.


----------



## Igniorante (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ma che problemi hanno i genoani? Rumoreggiano manco giocassero contro il Real


----------



## VonVittel (25 Ottobre 2016)

Kucka un altro che sta a far pena


----------



## __king george__ (25 Ottobre 2016)

la verità è che siamo partiti troppo rilassati,quasi leziosi e noi non ce lo possiamo permettere...ora siamo piu grintosi ma ovviamente è tutto piu difficile ora


----------



## Schism75 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Non avevamo quel ragazzino la Ferrara, da far giocare al posto di Honda? De sciglio vergognoso


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Le lacune della rosa sono troppo evidenti. Ci sono elementi che non giocherebbero neanche nel Crotone.


----------



## sballotello (25 Ottobre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Fuori Bacca per Lapadula, ci serve uno che lotti...Bacca non è in grado di farlo.



ma per carita..


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2016)

*Genoa - Milan 1-0 fine PT*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Bacca 0 veramente. Partita indegna la sua finora.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Ottobre 2016)

bacca deve di nuovo riassaggiare un po' di panca, poi vediamo se si sveglia fuori.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Ottobre 2016)

Bacca, Honda, Poli, Niang e De Sciglio tutti da togliere oggi. Gara indecente.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Ottobre 2016)

Deve assolutamente togliere Honda.. che oscenità


----------



## Igniorante (25 Ottobre 2016)

Che capra Niang


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Ottobre 2016)

Lapadula per Honda, Niang a destra, cambiamo qualcosa!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Ottobre 2016)

Bacca Osceno. E' come giocare con un uomo in meno. Honda idem. Bruttissima partita per ora. Loro non hanno fatto niente, il pareggio sarebbe stato giusto, ma se Poli si addormenta sul gol...


----------



## __king george__ (25 Ottobre 2016)

buona parte della colpa è come al solito di galliani e del suo non.mercato...basta un infortunio o un minimo di turnover e un paio di elementi destabilizzano tutta la squadra...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Ottobre 2016)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Bacca Osceno. E' come giocare con un uomo in meno. Honda idem. Bruttissima partita per ora. Loro non hanno fatto niente, il pareggio sarebbe stato giusto, ma se Poli si addormenta sul gol...


Poli ? Poli ha fatto la linea del fuorigioco! C'era Honda a fare il secondo portiere e tenere tutti in gioco!


----------



## MarcoMilanista (25 Ottobre 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> ma per carita..



Ma lo stai vedendo Bacca? Adesso che il Genoa si è rinchiuso tutto indietro sarà sempre peggio. Per carità, davvero per carità.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2016)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Bacca Osceno. E' come giocare con un uomo in meno. Honda idem. Bruttissima partita per ora. Loro non hanno fatto niente, il pareggio sarebbe stato giusto, ma se Poli si addormenta sul gol...



Honda non poli


----------



## de sica (25 Ottobre 2016)

Comunque formazione cannata da montella. Poi per il gioco, non riesco a capire perché giochiamo per vie centrali invece che sulle fasce. Così non va, ci vorrebbero Suso e lapadula in campo


----------



## Schism75 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ma poi sto benedetto Sosa non poteva farlo giocare stasera?


----------



## Miracle1980 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> A me spaventa più Poli fuori ruolo. Forza ragazzi!


Purtroppo lo avevo detto...è inutile in quel ruolo.


----------



## Symon (25 Ottobre 2016)

Grazie Montella di aver castrato le fasce... Con Poli e De Sciglio terzini mi sembra una provinciale che deve difendere il lo 0-0 con la prima in classifica; E in più le due seghe ci regalano una bella compilation di errori.
Caro mister, o sistemi le fasce e metti Abate, oppure scordati la rimonta.
Bacca osceno, metterei anche Lapadula; Honda invece lo lascerei.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> cambiamo qualcosa!



Quoto.

Ha 6 attaccanti. Per la maggior parte cessi, ma inventati qualcosa per Dio.


----------



## Reblanck (25 Ottobre 2016)

Abbiamo preso un goal per colpa del duo Poli Honda roba da eccellenza.
Toglierei Honda per Suso e Bacca per Lapadula anche perché sono le uniche soluzioni che abbiamo,la nostra rosa è veramente penosa.


----------



## koti (25 Ottobre 2016)

Primo tempo da 0-0 ma sotto per colpa di quella pippa cosmica di Honda.


----------



## Symon (25 Ottobre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Comunque formazione cannata da montella. Poi per il gioco, non riesco a capire perché giochiamo per vie centrali invece che sulle fasce. Così non va, ci vorrebbero Suso e lapadula in campo



Perchèèè? Ma che domanda è?
Hai visto che cessi ci sono come terzini?


----------



## MarcoMilanista (25 Ottobre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Lapadula per Honda, Niang a destra, cambiamo qualcosa!



O questo, oppure Lapadula per Bacca. In ogni caso ci serve Lapadula ora.


----------



## Kaw (25 Ottobre 2016)

Male tutti direi, a parte i due centrali forse.
Alla fine a parte il loro gol non è neanche che abbiamo rischiato più di tanto.
E' un primo tempo buttato da parte nostra.
Da quello visto, pare difficile anche solo riuscire a fare un tiro in porta.

La vedo durissima, ma si sapeva...


----------



## Schism75 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> bacca deve di nuovo riassaggiare un po' di panca, poi vediamo se si sveglia fuori.



Per questo dicevo che era meglio schierare Lapadula e poi a gara in corso far entrare Bcca.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Ottobre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Comunque formazione cannata da montella. Poi per il gioco, non riesco a capire perché giochiamo per vie centrali invece che sulle fasce. Così non va, ci vorrebbero Suso e lapadula in campo



Esterni bassi nulli, esterni offensivi anche (e giocano sempre verso il centro).


----------



## Reblanck (25 Ottobre 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Grazie Montella di aver castrato le fasce... Con Poli e De Sciglio terzini mi sembra una provinciale che deve difendere il lo 0-0 con la prima in classifica;



Chi dovrebbe mettere dimmelo te ? Vengioni ? Poi non ne abbiamo altri.


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ridatemi Cerci


----------



## R41D3N (25 Ottobre 2016)

Kucka molto male anche lui. Ci vuole tutt'altro nel secondo tempo se vogliamo far risultato


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ecco che i mestruati del forum vengono fuori. Prima dite "non montiamoci la testa, siamo da 7o posto", poi rompono le palle se perdiamo una partita. Ma muti e siate coerenti, per Dio.


----------



## Reblanck (25 Ottobre 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Perchèèè? Ma che domanda è?
> Hai visto che cessi ci sono come terzini?



Hai visto la panchina ? 
Ma prima di dare le colpe a Montella ma ragionate no.


----------



## prebozzio (25 Ottobre 2016)

Poli per me non male, sul gol è colpa di Honda.
Ottimi i centrali Paletta e Romagnoli, benino Bonaventura, sufficiente Locatelli, male Kucka e De Sciglio, malissimo Honda e Niang, Bacca non pervenuto.
Io proverei a mettere dentro Lapadula per Bacca verso il 60', e Suso per Honda.


----------



## sballotello (25 Ottobre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma lo stai vedendo Bacca? Adesso che il Genoa si è rinchiuso tutto indietro sarà sempre peggio. Per carità, davvero per carità.



il problema è che è l'unico che sa fare gol..


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Salvo solo i centrali e Bonaventura, il resto male. A destra non abbiamo fatto un'azione credo.


----------



## Reblanck (25 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ecco che i mestruati del forum vengono fuori. Prima dite "non montiamoci la testa, siamo da 7o posto", poi rompono le palle se perdiamo una partita. Ma muti e siate coerenti, per Dio.



Commento giusto,basta andare a vedere la rosa che abbiamo.
La gente si lamenta per Poli e Honda ma non hanno ancora capito che in panchina non c'è nessuno in quei ruoli meglio (Tranne ovvio Suso che deve riposare)


----------



## MarcoMilanista (25 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ecco che i mestruati del forum vengono fuori. Prima dite "non montiamoci la testa, siamo da 7o posto", poi rompono le palle se perdiamo una partita. Ma muti e siate coerenti, per Dio.



Veramente fastidiosi.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Ottobre 2016)

Dzemaili, Valiani, Ninkovic, Hiljemark, Succi, Okaka, Cristaldo, Ciani, Ranegie, Schelotto, Tiribocchi, Stellone, Diana, Pulzetti... Ci segnano sempre giocatori IMMENSI.


----------



## sballotello (25 Ottobre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Commento giusto,basta andare a vedere la rosa che abbiamo.
> La gente si lamenta per Poli e Honda ma non hanno ancora capito che in panchina non c'è nessuno in quei ruoli meglio (Tranne ovvio Suso che deve riposare)



suso doveva riposare la prossima contro il pescara..


----------



## MarcoMilanista (25 Ottobre 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> il problema è che è l'unico che sa fare gol..



Oggi non è in giornata. Dubito che faccia gol. 


----------



## de sica (25 Ottobre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Esterni bassi nulli, esterni offensivi anche (e giocano sempre verso il centro).



Questo è l'errore! Se il Genoa si difende tutto dietro la linea della palla, non puoi sfondare per il centro, non siamo mica il barcellona. Oltretutto sia niang sia bacca non lottano come dovrebbero


----------



## Gekyn (25 Ottobre 2016)

Purtroppo a questo milan oltre i titolari, mancano proprio le alternative, in questi casi quando i titolari non rendono ti guardi indietro e non sai chi mettere......


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Ottobre 2016)

Male col 4-3-3, meglio col 4-4-2, modulo più conservativo che consente di assorbire meglio scempi sulle fasce: tra Honda, Poli e De Scempio non ne azzeccano una (fuorigioco compreso). Bene solo i due centrali e Bonaventura (un minimo), male gli altri. Se Montella non cambia qualcosa, siamo fritti. Scommetto che dopo 15' ributta dentro Suso e toglie il samurai a pedali.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ecco che i mestruati del forum vengono fuori. Prima dite "non montiamoci la testa, siamo da 7o posto", poi rompono le palle se perdiamo una partita. Ma muti e siate coerenti, per Dio.



Questo è proprio uno scempio, altro che settimo posto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Ottobre 2016)

Honda si conferma un bidone

Niang terribile


----------



## Reblanck (25 Ottobre 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> suso doveva riposare la prossima contro il pescara..



Vedi che io qua sono il primo estimatore di Suso come lo ero lo scorso anno con Romagnoli e quanti insulti mi sono preso...ma si vede che non sta bene fisicamente,quello ha giocato tutte le partite.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Ottobre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Questo è l'errore! Se il Genoa si difende tutto dietro la linea della palla, non puoi sfondare per il centro, non siamo mica il barcellona. *Oltretutto sia niang sia bacca non lottano come dovrebbero*



Purtroppo abbiamo già molte lacune tecniche, inoltre mi pare che i nostri unici giocatori buoni stiano pagando il fatto di giocare sempre.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Ottobre 2016)

Come previsto, abbiamo comunque una squadra molto scarsa, quindi non illudiamoci dopo un risultato strano come quello di sabato


----------



## The Ripper (25 Ottobre 2016)

siamo un grande gruppo ma servono giocatori e gioco.
non si può vincere sempre col cuore o col cul.o


----------



## BraveHeart (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ma chi ha scritto che abbiamo preso gol per colpa di poli, conosce il calcio così come conosce il curling?


----------



## Tobi (25 Ottobre 2016)

Suso Laoasula e si vince


----------



## Reblanck (25 Ottobre 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> siamo un grande gruppo ma servono giocatori e gioco.
> non si può vincere sempre col cuore o col cul.o



L'impostazione di gioco c'è mancano i giocatori .
Se un allenatore è costretto a mettere Poli terzino mi farei due domane.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Ottobre 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Ma chi ha scritto che abbiamo preso gol per colpa di poli, conosce il calcio così come conosce il curling?



L'ho scritto io. Il gol l'ho perso, ed ho visto solo un replay veloce. Forse ho visto male. Non c'è bisogno di fare ste battute squallide.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ci mancano le alternative, dobbiamo stringere i denti e arrivare a gennaio...


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (25 Ottobre 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> la verità è che siamo partiti troppo rilassati,quasi leziosi e noi non ce lo possiamo permettere...ora siamo piu grintosi ma ovviamente è tutto piu difficile ora


Concordo...spero sia solo un atteggiamento per accorciare la partita e dare tutto nel secondo tempo
Se invece siamo questi...sarà dura portare a casa anche un pareggio
E purtroppo l'evidenza non si riesce sempre a nascondere...facciamo fatica a mettere in campo undici giocatori passabili...


----------



## fra29 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Queste partite che nascono così non le ribalti mai.
Credo sia più plausibile il secondo loro che un nostro pareggio...

Siamo entrati un po' molli e tutto ci voleva tranne il goal su una scemenza del giappo.
Sinceramente ritengo abbastanza folle cambiare tutto un binario.. Turnover dopo 10 giornate e senza coppe.
Mah..

In ogni caso dopo la Juve questa era la peggior partita possibile.
Squadra non big, campo difficilissimo, squadra gasperiniana. calendario davvero da mani nei capelli..
Anche quest'anno vinciamo a Genova il prossimo anno...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Ottobre 2016)

La partita comunque non è finita. Non diamoci già per morti!


----------



## 666psycho (25 Ottobre 2016)

Nel secondo tempo bisogna cambiare qualcosa assolutamente, ma ci sono troppe cose da cambiare. formazione iniziale toppata alla grande... peccato. 

Deluso da Niang, si sta intestardendo a far tutto da solo... Ormai viene sempre raddoppiato o triplicato, deve giocare veloce. 

L'unica cosa positiva è la piccola reazione avuta, anche se non siamo mai stati veramente pericolosi. Nel complesso non sappiamo cosa fare dalla trequarti in poi, poco movimento dei terzini e quei altri tre davanti che stanno facendo a gara di chi fa più schifo... Insomma qui se non si cambia qualcosa, si mette male. Il genoa si sta chiudendo molto bene e nel ripartenza può farci male sopratutto con quei due asini ai lati... I migliori sono sicuramente i due centrali . Locatelli per adesso va.


----------



## prebozzio (25 Ottobre 2016)

Speriamo Montella si sia fatto sentire negli spogliatoi.
Un pareggio sarebbe importantissimo.
FORZA RAGAZZI!


----------



## MarcoMilanista (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ora i giocatori fanno tutti schifo. Bene.


----------



## sballotello (25 Ottobre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Speriamo Montella si sia fatto sentire negli spogliatoi.
> Un pareggio sarebbe importantissimo.
> FORZA RAGAZZI!



.


----------



## prebozzio (25 Ottobre 2016)

Siamo partiti meglio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Ottobre 2016)

Lanci lunghi a caso verso Bacca che ha un fisico da bambino. Boh.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Ottobre 2016)

Era rigore. Nettissimo. non so come non so possa vedere.


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2016)

Bacca dorme...


----------



## 666psycho (25 Ottobre 2016)

bacca cafone!


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2016)

Che palle sto Bacca


----------



## Igniorante (25 Ottobre 2016)

Non ci credo, che cu.lo sti genoani


----------



## de sica (25 Ottobre 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Era rigore. Nettissimo. non so come non so possa vedere.



Ma noi rubiamo eh


----------



## Schism75 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Rigore netto. Il 4-4-2 funziona sempre. Io butterei dentro Lapadula o Adriano per Niang.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Rigore netto non fischiato. Han funzionato i pianti di quei ladri.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2016)

Auguro solo la B per sto Genova..


----------



## Reblanck (25 Ottobre 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Era rigore. Nettissimo. non so come non so possa vedere.



Si.


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2016)

Espulso Paletta.

Finita.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Ottobre 2016)

finita


----------



## Schism75 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Bravo Poli. Grazie.


----------



## medjai (25 Ottobre 2016)

Pufff


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Ottobre 2016)

tutte le sceneggiate di rigori hanno fatto effetto, brutto schifoso infame.


----------



## Igniorante (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ma come rosso, maledizione


----------



## VonVittel (25 Ottobre 2016)

Finita


----------



## 666psycho (25 Ottobre 2016)

rosso sacro santo cmq! entrata killer...


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2016)

Finita


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Ottobre 2016)

Non basta perdere, deve proprio andare malissimo


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Poli maledetto impostore


----------



## Schism75 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Toglie bacca. Ma che senso ha?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Ottobre 2016)

Questa partita ce la stiamo rovinando da soli, pazzesco.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Ottobre 2016)

E' andata questa dai...


----------



## Igniorante (25 Ottobre 2016)

Entra Gustavo per Bacca.. Difendiamo il risultato..


----------



## Schism75 (25 Ottobre 2016)

La colpa è tutta di poli. E di chi lo giocare.


----------



## VonVittel (25 Ottobre 2016)

Non aspettava altro quest'arbitro.

Tutto grazie a Poli. Definitiva trasformazione da inutile a dannoso.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Ottobre 2016)

Honda e Poli hanno lasciato il loro segno. Giocatori di melma.


Comunque un intervento da giallo. Grazie Banti.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (25 Ottobre 2016)

Poli + Honda = sconfitta assicurata.


----------



## Igniorante (25 Ottobre 2016)

Honda che ridicolo


----------



## MarcoMilanista (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ci manca un rigore e il rosso completamente inventato


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Ottobre 2016)

Paletta ha spento il cervello, entrata killer INUTILE non x erano pericoli


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2016)

3 punti buttati come Udine..


----------



## Morghot (25 Ottobre 2016)

che palle sti genoani infoiati, sempre un dito al sederino


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Ottobre 2016)

Era rigore, era giallo, Honda inutile, Poli vabbe, Bacca oltre i 10 metri dalla porta inutile.


----------



## prebozzio (25 Ottobre 2016)

Pareggiare questa partita sarebbe un segnale pazzesco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2016)

Honda non può giocare in serie A


----------



## de sica (25 Ottobre 2016)

Luiz Adriano non serve a nulla adesso, che pena ragazzi..


----------



## Schism75 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ma come faceva ad essere rigore? Ma come si fa a dire certe cose. Mi riferisco ai commentatori d Sky.


----------



## VonVittel (25 Ottobre 2016)

Hai Suso e Lapadula e metti Adriano


----------



## MarcoMilanista (25 Ottobre 2016)

Fuori Honda (spero per sempre)


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Ottobre 2016)

Anche questo era rigore. Banti ha sbagliato ogni scelta.

Rigore su Locatelli? Niente.
Fallo da ammonizione di Paletta? Rosso
Rigore su Burdisso? Niente.


----------



## Igniorante (25 Ottobre 2016)

Honda è meglio se prendi il primo volo per il Giappone e ci rimani, cesso!


----------



## Morghot (25 Ottobre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Pareggiare questa partita sarebbe un segnale pazzesco.


Concordo, difficilissimo però sarebbe davvero tanta roba.


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2016)

Poli santo Dio. Poli.


----------



## medjai (25 Ottobre 2016)

Incredibile Poli...


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Ottobre 2016)

Non è piacevole sapere che pur avendo subito il gol all 11', gli 80 minuti rimanenti sono inutili


----------



## VonVittel (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ho più tecnica io di quella schifezza


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Ottobre 2016)

sto aborto di poli, manco i controlli di palla.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Ottobre 2016)

Come si fa a non stoppare ste cose... ma poli veramente scarso scarso scarso..


----------



## Schism75 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Poli che sia maledettto. Un infortunio da 13 mesi ci vuole.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2016)

Sto cesso di Pony maledetto


----------



## Morghot (25 Ottobre 2016)

Poli sta raggiungendo nuove vette di inutilità, manco in serie b gioca uno così anonimo e mediocre in tutto. Non mediocre scarso proprio, rettifico


----------



## MarcoMilanista (25 Ottobre 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Paletta ha spento il cervello, entrata killer INUTILE non x erano pericoli



Quale intervento killer se non è entrato nemmeno sulle caviglie?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ah buona partita di De Scilio...peccato arrivi quando lo prendiamo nell ano


----------



## 666psycho (25 Ottobre 2016)

dai manuel! facci un gol!


----------



## Igniorante (25 Ottobre 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Anche questo era rigore. Banti ha sbagliato ogni scelta.
> 
> Rigore su Locatelli? Niente.
> Fallo da ammonizione di Paletta? Rosso
> Rigore su Burdisso? Niente.



Tutto vero ma basta parlare di arbitri, intanto pensiamo a mettere gente degna in campo, come prima cosa.. Non queste chiaviche..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Ottobre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Quale intervento killer se non è entrato nemmeno sulle caviglie?



L ha appena sfiorato e l'altro ha fatto una scena da oscar


----------



## ignaxio (25 Ottobre 2016)

ci voleva Lapadula qua


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Ottobre 2016)

Poli e Honda peggiore prestazione Da Quando Sono Al Milan


----------



## prebozzio (25 Ottobre 2016)

Forza ragazzi! Io ci credo!


----------



## dottor Totem (25 Ottobre 2016)

Gli errori sono tutti di montella.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Ottobre 2016)

il gol di pavolcoso non è neanche quotato..


----------



## VonVittel (25 Ottobre 2016)

Altra conferma che le riserve sono di medio-bassa Serie B


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Ottobre 2016)

Rigoni si merita tante di quelle sberle


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Ottobre 2016)

Crediamoci!


----------



## VonVittel (25 Ottobre 2016)

Disastro Niang. Disastro


----------



## 666psycho (25 Ottobre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Forza ragazzi! Io ci credo!



ci voglio credere anch'io, ma sarà durissima.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Ottobre 2016)

È stato bello sognare..
Per tre giorni


----------



## malos (25 Ottobre 2016)

Quanto mi stanno sui maroni Preziosi e la sua cricca. Maledetti.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Ottobre 2016)

Sto Genoa con noi sputa sangue , poi la prossima ne prende 4...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ma di cosa si sono fatti i liguri? corrono come invasati


----------



## dottor Totem (25 Ottobre 2016)

Altro errore.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Ottobre 2016)

molto male niang, speriamo in Suso.


----------



## de sica (25 Ottobre 2016)

Eh niente ha completamente sbagliato tutto montella


----------



## Morghot (25 Ottobre 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Sto Genoa con noi sputa sangue , poi la prossima ne prende 4...



esatto sempre così, insopportabile squadra di scarpari corridori


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Ottobre 2016)

Poli fa vomitare


----------



## wfiesso (25 Ottobre 2016)

quello che odio è questo atteggiamento, partita della vita con la Juve, mentre regaliamo punti a udinese e genoa, li prenderei tutti a calci nel cul.o


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ma davanti sono dei cessi dai


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2016)

Luigi Adriano è entrato con una voglia..


----------



## folletto (25 Ottobre 2016)

Rode parecchio perdere punti contro questi


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Ottobre 2016)

forse era meglio mettere lapadula piuttosto che luiz.


----------



## ignaxio (25 Ottobre 2016)

stiamo giocando meglio in 10


----------



## Schism75 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Sconfitta non meritata sinceramente.


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Ottobre 2016)

Concordo Genoa odioso gli auguro la serie b


----------



## dottor Totem (25 Ottobre 2016)

Locatelli con 3 partite ha fatto sostituito definitivamente montolivo.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Ottobre 2016)

maledetto!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Ottobre 2016)

Sparati Poli, per favore sparati. Fai un piacere a tutti.

Comunque il Genoa rappresenta perfettamente perche la Serie A ha poco appeal: Squadra che batte, ma fa tantissima scena e proteste in continuazione, difesa in pieno stile "parking the bus"


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2016)

Maledetto Poli. Maledetto!


----------



## Schism75 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Mamma mia poli. Montella è il primo responsabile della sconfitta.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Ottobre 2016)

Poli ti odio!!!!!!!!!!! Ma daiiii...almeno centrare la porta


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ma ci rendiamo conto che piedi storti???? 
Ma io gli sputerei in faccia a sto qua


----------



## VonVittel (25 Ottobre 2016)

Non riesco a non imprecare


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Poli ma dai


----------



## medjai (25 Ottobre 2016)

Lo dico in spagnolo: Qué hostia tienes Poli...


----------



## koti (25 Ottobre 2016)

Poli cristo


----------



## Sheva my Hero (25 Ottobre 2016)

Stramaledetto poli


----------



## Igniorante (25 Ottobre 2016)

Bravo Poli, complimenti


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Ottobre 2016)

Poli sei un bravo ragazzo ma mi stai facendo salire il crimine


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2016)

Basta con sto Poli basta


----------



## Aron (25 Ottobre 2016)

Quanto è scarso Poli.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Ottobre 2016)

e vabbè se poi ci fumiamo ste cose però  

poli, un uomo un perché.


----------



## Reblanck (25 Ottobre 2016)

Poli madonna mia ma aamamaswjkden2o


----------



## VonVittel (25 Ottobre 2016)

Sempre centrale tirano questi!


----------



## hiei87 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Poli è roba da serie B. Come fa a giocare ancora nel Milan? Mai una volta in 4 anni che si sia rivelato utile a qualcosa...


----------



## medjai (25 Ottobre 2016)

Bene Suso


----------



## Symon (25 Ottobre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Hai visto la panchina ?
> Ma prima di dare le colpe a Montella ma ragionate no.


Non c'è da ragionare...c'è da mettere l'unico terzino che sia un giocatore di calcio, ovvero Abate.
Con Poli e De Sciglio è come tirarsi le martellate sui cojoni e castrarsi le fasce...oltre che favorire il Genoa ovviamente.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2016)

Risultato ingiusto.. questi del genova non hanno fatto nulla. Maledetto Honda e Poli


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Ottobre 2016)

Cosa significa Suso e non quel cesso di Honda !


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2016)

Stiamo pagando 2 giocatori regalati


----------



## Schism75 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ricapitolando Poli ci è costato:

Contropiede primo tempo sbagliato
Espulsione di paletta per la palla facile facile persa e non riuscita a riguadagnare.
Stop e passaggi sbagliati
Goal sbagliato


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Ottobre 2016)

A poli mancano le qualità tecniche minime per giocare nel grande calcio


----------



## dottor Totem (25 Ottobre 2016)

Niang andava tenuto come punta centrale evitando l'ingresso inutile di adriano.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Ottobre 2016)

Poli...neanche con le mani. Quanto lo odio.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Poli neanche con le mani sa giocare.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Ottobre 2016)

Che squadra inguardabile il Genoa...noi siamo partiti con hadicap -2 giocatori....


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ovviamente il gol di Pavosterco non poteva mancare.


----------



## VonVittel (25 Ottobre 2016)

Che sia maledetto Poli, gol nato da rimessa battuta male.
Non quotato il gol di questo infame


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Ottobre 2016)

E chi ha perso il pallone? OVVIAMENTE Poli.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2016)

Scontato sto cesso


----------



## 666psycho (25 Ottobre 2016)

eh vabbè, almeno abbiamo vinto contro la giuve..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Niente, ora pensiamo alla prossima dai.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2016)

2 tiri 2 gol OK


----------



## koti (25 Ottobre 2016)

Kucka


----------



## Schism75 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Schifo. Montella colpevole. Lo caccerei seduta stante. Non mi interessa che ci ha fatto vincere con la Juventus. Non si possono buttare partite così.


----------



## Jaqen (25 Ottobre 2016)

Comunque era letta, abbiamo iniziato in 9 contro 11, con Honda e Poli questo succede


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Ottobre 2016)

Se poli avesse segnato lì invece di ciabattare il cesso che è !!! Mamma mia le bestemmie che sto tirando..


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2016)

Vabbè, era scontato comunque. Partite del genere non le vinciamo MAI.


----------



## Reblanck (25 Ottobre 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Schifo. Montella colpevole. Lo caccerei seduta stante. Non mi interessa che ci ha fatto vincere con la Juventus. Non si possono buttare partite così.



Ma ma ma come si fa a fare un commento cosi ?
Riprendiamo Brocchi magari ?


----------



## prebozzio (25 Ottobre 2016)

Qui la gente pensa che Montella sia stupido e cambi i giocatori così, perché vuole perdere una partita. Mah.


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2016)

Adesso vediamo di evitare l'asfaltata però.


----------



## fra29 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Errore grave di Honda sul goal.
Errore ridicolo di Poli davanti al portiere.
Il dio del calcio vuole ricordarci quanto è corta e scarsa questa rosa...


----------



## hiei87 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Sconfitta scontatissima. Ogni volta che dobbiamo fare il salto di qualità, è così. 
Speriamo serva da lezione a Montella. Basta turn over. Non possiamo permetterci di schierare certi elementi. Siamo una squadra giovane, non abbiamo le coppe, fino a gennaio devono giocare solo i migliori.


----------



## malos (25 Ottobre 2016)

Che sia di lezione a Montella.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (25 Ottobre 2016)

Quando decidi di giocare con Honda e poli hai già perso la partita.


----------



## Symon (25 Ottobre 2016)

Caro Montella, te la sei cercata...ben ti stà.
La prossima volta, quando ti inventerai Poli terzino, e De Sciglio capitano sappi che perderai un'altra partita.
Ora abbiamo capito perchè Montella è riuscito ad essere secondo: C-U-L-O...quando c'è da dare la svolta alla stagione spingendo sull'acceleratore, lui spinge sul freno e fà retromarcia: Già quando ho visto i titolari non volevo guardarla, dal 50esimo ho spento la tv, ripeto grazie Montella.


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Ottobre 2016)

Poli non riesce a essere preciso manco con le mani NON CI SONO PAROLE


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Ottobre 2016)

Non voglio mai piu vedere quella schiffezza di Poli con la maglia del Milan


----------



## MarcoMilanista (25 Ottobre 2016)

Basta, non voglio più vedere nulla. Una partita decisa dall'arbitro e dalle nostre *******. Cosa ha fatto il Genoa?


----------



## __king george__ (25 Ottobre 2016)

non mi sentivo da scudetto dopo la juve non sento da retrocessione ora....vinciamo la prossima e ripartiamo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Ottobre 2016)

E lo hanno pure premiato in settimana per le 100 presenze da schifo, a sto cesso di Poli


----------



## 666psycho (25 Ottobre 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Schifo. Montella colpevole. Lo caccerei seduta stante. Non mi interessa che ci ha fatto vincere con la Juventus. Non si possono buttare partite così.



non esageriamo adesso.. ha sbagliato ma le scelte erano cmq poche. Suso doveva riposare, le ha giocate tutte e dalla disperazione ha fatto giocare Poli al posto di abate..


----------



## Igniorante (25 Ottobre 2016)

Stavolta malissimo Montella, certi cessi non dovrebbero vedere il campo manco con la Pro Vercelli.

Ancora una volta, poi, male nei cambi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Il turn over NON lo possiamo fare. Ma è così difficile da capire questa cosa?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Ottobre 2016)

Poli 0 Honda 0. 
lo ripeterò fino la morte. 
Per me è solo colpa loro. Primo goal regalato da Honda che non sa neanche seguire la linea dei difensori, poi poli davanti la porta la tira come non la tirerei neppure io. 
Schifo, mandateli via subito


----------



## BraveHeart (25 Ottobre 2016)

I cambi sono stati perfetti! Partita buttata nella prima mezz'ora.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Ottobre 2016)

A gennaio bisogna necessariamente iniziare per lo meno a estirpare tutti i tumori presenti in questo organismo Milan...schifosi indegni.


----------



## prebozzio (25 Ottobre 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Caro Montella, te la sei cercata...ben ti stà.
> La prossima volta, quando ti inventerai Poli terzino, e De Sciglio capitano sappi che perderai un'altra partita.
> Ora abbiamo capito perchè Montella è riuscito ad essere secondo: C-U-L-O...quando c'è da dare la svolta alla stagione spingendo sull'acceleratore, lui spinge sul freno e fà retromarcia: Già quando ho visto i titolari non volevo guardarla, dal 50esimo ho spento la tv, ripeto grazie Montella.


Siamo secondi per merito di Abate


----------



## MarcoMilanista (25 Ottobre 2016)

Da qui a Gennaio sempre con gli stessi undici, grazie. (squalifiche a parte)


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Montella supercolpevole della sconfitta. Senza se e senza ma. Gli si devono dare meriti ma anche demeriti. Il Genoa non ha fatto NIENTE e dico NIENTE per vincere questa partita. Regalata da Honda che non sa fare il fuorigioco e Poli che è un bidè a pedali.

Complimenti all'arbitro che subito è riuscito ad equilibrare l'errore della scorsa giornata.


----------



## wfiesso (25 Ottobre 2016)

che bravi... fossi montella li ammazzerei tutti


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Ottobre 2016)

Partita brutta decisa dagli episodi. 
-Errore di Honda, gol del gabinetto genoano. 
- Rigore NETTO non dato a Locatelli. Due minuti dopo, espulsione ingiusta di Paletta. 
- Gol facile sbagliato da Poli, raddoppio di pavoletti. 

È andata così e basta. Almeno ora si ritorna con i piedi per terra.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ma come pretendete che possano giocare sempre gli stessi? Il turnover lo fanno tutti è fisiologico specie in un infrasettimanale, se poi gli interpreti fanno schifo è un altro discorso...


----------



## fra29 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Comunque il Genoa, dopo Juve e Inter, è la squadra che davvero odio di più.
Maledetti. Con questi solo sole di mercato, magheggi in bilancio e scoppola annuale con partite sempre rognosissime.


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2016)

Se vabbè, buonanotte.

Si torna all'amara realtà.


----------



## koti (25 Ottobre 2016)

Che figuraccia


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Ottobre 2016)

Pure il terzo? Ma stiamo scherzando ?


----------



## prebozzio (25 Ottobre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Stavolta malissimo Montella, certi cessi non dovrebbero vedere il campo manco con la Pro Vercelli.
> 
> Ancora una volta, poi, male nei cambi.


Ma se stavamo giocando bene in 10 contro 11?


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Ottobre 2016)

Mi spiace ma questa volta l'errore di Montella ci sta tutto. Meglio spremere i titolari col Genoa e farli riposare col Pescara che viceversa. Poli+Honda+Bacca: non si regalano tre giocatori agli avversari. Comunque c'era il rigore di Rincon su Locatelli: gli dà una ginocchiata sulla schiena. Detto questo, la sconfitta è meritata, non avendo purtroppo delle riserve decenti. Da domani si (ri)vola basso verso l'Europa League, per favore. A gennaio urgono rinforzi, signori di Sino Europe: quantomeno per la panchina.

PS: Bacca ha rotto il ciufolo con quest'atteggiamento. Va bene i gol, ma impegnati almeno se non ti arrivano palloni buoni.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Vabè lol


----------



## VonVittel (25 Ottobre 2016)

Che vergogna...


----------



## wfiesso (25 Ottobre 2016)

e 3.... VERGOGNATEVI!


----------



## folletto (25 Ottobre 2016)

I limiti di questa rosa non potevano non venire fuori prima o poi


----------



## gheorghehagi (25 Ottobre 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> Quando decidi di giocare con Honda e poli hai già perso la partita.



honda non ha mai giocato e montella non gli ha mai dato fiducia...perchè tenerlo in panchina vendilo....


----------



## prebozzio (25 Ottobre 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ma come pretendete che possano giocare sempre gli stessi? Il turnover lo fanno tutti è fisiologico specie in un infrasettimanale, se poi gli interpreti fanno schifo è un altro discorso...


Lascia perdere. Questi pensano il calcio sia quello dei videogiochi.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Ottobre 2016)

se vabbè.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Ottobre 2016)

Scontatissimo, troppo esaltati per la vittoria contro la Juve giusto cosi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Romagnoli è svenuto?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Ottobre 2016)

Oggi vergognosi ma anche messi in campo in modo pessimo. Abbiamo una rosa con giocatori, senza ricambi, da usare finoa dicembre e sperare nei cinesi. Poli e Honda sono stati decisvi in negativo


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2016)

Certo che perdere 3-0 contro questi qui...

Mamma mia.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ho spento, figuraccia. Bene così, torniamo coi piedi per terra.


----------



## milan1899 (25 Ottobre 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Scontatissimo, troppo esaltati per la vittoria contro la Juve giusto cosi.



Si torna con i piedi per terra... che è meglio...


----------



## prebozzio (25 Ottobre 2016)

Scarso Pavoletti, comunque.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Ottobre 2016)

Avete buttato l'anima, avete sputato sangue.. 
prendeteve sti 3 punti infami, domenica a Bergamo ne prendete 3. 
Noi facciamo schifo ma voi come sempre vi siete vinti il vostro scudetto battendoci.


----------



## Jaqen (25 Ottobre 2016)

Purtroppo abbiamo solo 11 giocatori "affidabili"


----------



## Aron (25 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Certo che perdere 3-0 contro questi qui...
> 
> Mamma mia.



L'amico Preziosi.


----------



## VonVittel (25 Ottobre 2016)

A gennaio Mirabelli e Fassone facciano mercato guardando questa partita


----------



## MarcoMilanista (25 Ottobre 2016)

Noi male ma ricordiamo che ci manca un rigore e il rosso è inventato.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Ottobre 2016)

Quanto mi fa schifo sto genoa


----------



## wfiesso (25 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ho spento, figuraccia. Bene così,* torniamo coi piedi per terra*.



unica nota positiva della serata


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2016)

Comunque questo è stato sempre uno dei grandi limiti di Montella: non riesce MAI a farle il salto di qualità.


----------



## Igniorante (25 Ottobre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ma se stavamo giocando bene in 10 contro 11?



Quindi? A quale parte del mio post ti riferisci, la prima o la seconda?


----------



## Symon (25 Ottobre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Siamo secondi per merito di Abate



No...
Abbiamo perso stasera perchè mancavano i terzini e di conseguenza un gioco alternativo alla pochezza offensiva x vie centrali (x demeriti nostri ma soprattutto x accentramento della difesa del Genoa); Abate era imprescindibile. Invece Montella ha schierato Poli e De Sciglio capitano, risultato? un bel record passivo x quest'anno, 3 pere e a casa. Ripeto, grazie mister.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Ottobre 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Avete buttato l'anima, avete sputato sangue..
> prendeteve sti 3 punti infami, domenica a Bergamo ne prendete 3.
> Noi facciamo schifo ma voi come sempre vi siete vinti il vostro scudetto battendoci.


Vabè dai non hanno fatto nulla di che, in 8 contro 11 sono capaci tutti.


----------



## Aron (25 Ottobre 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Purtroppo abbiamo solo 11 giocatori "affidabili"



Stasera è mancato anche Niang.
Se si ferma lui si inceppa quasi tutto.


----------



## R41D3N (25 Ottobre 2016)

Risultato assolutamente immeritato. Il secondo tempo meritavamo ampiamente il pari. L arbitro ha preso decisioni assurde condannandoci a questo finale.


----------



## Jaqen (25 Ottobre 2016)

Spero abbiate capito quanto Suso sia fondamentale per noi, che poi, forte o non forte che sia, ma ci serve.
Poli non è buono nemmeno per il turn over del turn over.. ma purtroppo finché Mati non recupera questo abbiamo, questo siamo.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Ottobre 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Vabè dai non hanno fatto nulla di che, in 8 contro 11 sono capaci tutti.


4 vittorie nelle ultime 5 partite contro di noi.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Ottobre 2016)

milan1899 ha scritto:


> Si torna con i piedi per terra... che è meglio...



quoto, almeno i media la smettono di incensarci dovunque. 

abbiamo una banda di ragazzini, e a livello mentale s'è visto stasera.


----------



## Jaqen (25 Ottobre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Stasera è mancato anche Niang.
> Se si ferma lui si inceppa quasi tutto.



Chiaro, abbiamo 11 giocatori che hanno trovato un equilibrio..


----------



## Aron (25 Ottobre 2016)

E' stato bello il filotto di risultati utili e l'epica vittoria contro la Juventus.
Resta il fatto che questa è una squadra da quinto/sesto posto, e che questa sconfitta era preventivabile.
Non illudiamoci insomma.


----------



## VonVittel (25 Ottobre 2016)

Niente, pare sempre di più un exploit come quello dell'Inda l'anno scorso. Loro persero 4-1 a San Siro con la Fiorentina quando erano in formissima.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Ottobre 2016)

Che disastro, non è che si torna sulla Terra, ci si schianta sulla Terra...


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2016)

*Genoa - Milan 3-0 FINALE.*


----------



## gheorghehagi (25 Ottobre 2016)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> A gennaio urgono rinforzi, signori di Sino Europe: quantomeno per la panchina.



no... urgono rinforzi in campo e i titolari passano in panchina e i panchinari vengono venduti...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Ottobre 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> 4 vittorie nelle ultime 5 partite contro di noi.


Ma negli ultimi anni abbiamo preso pizze in faccia da mezza Serie A.
Non è che loro fanno la partita della vita, quando hai Zapata (come l'anno scorso) o Honda e Poli che giocano per gli avversari è inevitabile perdere.
Loro non hanno fatto tutta sta gran partita, semplicemente siamo scarsi noi e non abbiamo praticamente mai giocato.


----------



## VonVittel (25 Ottobre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' stato bello il filotto di risultati utili e l'epica vittoria contro la Juventus.
> Resta il fatto che questa è una squadra da quinto/sesto posto, e che questa sconfitta era preventivabile.



Si ma non con una figuraccia


----------



## Aron (25 Ottobre 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Si ma non con una figuraccia



Abbiamo giocato in dieci.
Anzi, in nove considerando Poli.


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Che disastro, non è che si torna sulla Terra, ci si schianta sulla Terra...



Concordo e ripeto: non si può perdere 3-0 contro il Genoa.

Non scherziamo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Ottobre 2016)

A Genoa auguro solo il peggio. Che squadra disgustosa.


Montella con scelte da rivedere. Spero che abbia capito che Luzi Adriano(ma perche lui?), Honda e Poli valgono meno di zero


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Ottobre 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma negli ultimi anni abbiamo preso pizze in faccia da mezza Serie A.
> Non è che loro fanno la partita della vita, quando hai Zapata (come l'anno scorso) o Honda e Poli che giocano per gli avversari è inevitabile perdere.
> Loro non hanno fatto tutta sta gran partita, semplicemente siamo scarsi noi e non abbiamo praticamente mai giocato.


Ascolta la pensiamo completamente in modo diverso. Per me noi siamo cessi, ma sti qua buttano una cattiveria assurda contro di noi. Corrono come dannati.


----------



## de sica (25 Ottobre 2016)

Partita cannata da Montella. Assolutamente


----------



## gheorghehagi (25 Ottobre 2016)

gabriel "assassin creed" paletta


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Ottobre 2016)

La differenza tra Suso e Honda è abissale


----------



## Reblanck (25 Ottobre 2016)

A prescindere dal risultato voglio scrivere alcune cose.

1) Ok Poli e Honda (sono di un abominio assurdo)
2) Ok che paletta ha fatto un cavolata
3) Ingiusto il risultato
4) Chi critica Montella davvero sarebbe da ...

Io almeno ho visto una squadra che anche sul 1-0 e poi 2-0 e uomo in meno che ha provato e cercato di vincere fino alla fine cosa che erano anni che non vedevo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Ottobre 2016)

Io odio Abate... Ma non capisco perché non abbia giocato. Ha schierato un non terzino al suo posto. È assurdo dai.


----------



## prebozzio (25 Ottobre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Quindi? A quale parte del mio post ti riferisci, la prima o la seconda?


Quella dei cambi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Ottobre 2016)

Come dicevo, basta cambiarne un paio e crolla il sistema...

Mettiamoci poi le infinite lodi della stampa giusto per


----------



## Pit96 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Brutta partita e brutta sconfitta. Pochissime occasioni. Honda regala il primo gol, poi l'espulsione... 
Dopo l'autogol la partita era finita


----------



## robs91 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Beh purtroppo me l'aspettavo.Aldilà degli ultimi buoni risultati,siamo una squadra mediocre,da rivoltare quasi completamente a parte Donnarumma e forse Romagnoli.


----------



## Reblanck (25 Ottobre 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> No...
> Abbiamo perso stasera perchè mancavano i terzini e di conseguenza un gioco alternativo alla pochezza offensiva x vie centrali (x demeriti nostri ma soprattutto x accentramento della difesa del Genoa); Abate era imprescindibile. Invece Montella ha schierato Poli e De Sciglio capitano, risultato? un bel record passivo x quest'anno, 3 pere e a casa. Ripeto, grazie mister.



Si adesso riprendiamo Brocchi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Ottobre 2016)

Risultato bugiardo, ma che mette in evidenza il grande lavoro svolto dalla società.


----------



## Kaw (25 Ottobre 2016)

Sapevamo sarebbe stata difficile, poi ci si è messo Montella con la formazione iniziale, il rigore non dato e l'espulsione inventata di Paletta.
In ogni caso abbiamo giocato male ma il passivo è troppo pesante.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Ottobre 2016)

Sempre pensato che siano tutti inadeguati...gli unici su cui ricostruire sono Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Locatelli. Gli altri, a fronte di offerte e alternative li darei TUTTI senza rimpianti. A partire da quel cesso di Poli, passando per Bacca e arrivando ad Abate (facciamo talmente schifo che è imprescindibile x la sua velocità)


----------



## BraveHeart (25 Ottobre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> e 3.... VERGOGNATEVI!



Ma vergognarsi di che? In 10 il Milan ha fatto quello che doveva fare, inevitabilmente ti scopro e rischi. Il problema sono stati i primi 30 minuti. Vergognarsi di cosa? Di essere secondi in classifica pur avendo meno qualità di almeno 5 squadre?


----------



## Reblanck (25 Ottobre 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Come dicevo, basta cambiarne un paio e crolla il sistema...
> 
> Mettiamoci poi le infinite lodi della stampa giusto per



Il merito è del mercato di Galliani.


----------



## Superpippo80 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ma che senso ha resuscitare Honda e Poli che finora non avevano giocato manco un secondo? Questi sono fuori dal progetto tecnico ormai, bisogna farli stare fuori e venderli a Gennaio. Mi dispiace ma stasera Montella voto 4. 
Poi ogni anno col Genoa abbiamo un espulso ...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Ottobre 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ascolta la pensiamo completamente in modo diverso. Per me noi siamo cessi, ma sti qua buttano una cattiveria assurda contro di noi. Corrono come dannati.


Direi che corrono tutti come dannati contro di noi allora, visto che collezioniamo settimi/decimi posti ogni anno da 4-5 anni prendendo bastonate praticamente da chiunque.
Secondo me siamo scarsi e basta, il Genoa prima dell'espulsione ha fatto 1 tiro in porta giocando in 11 contro 9. Vabè mi scuso se sono andato off topic.


----------



## vitrich86 (25 Ottobre 2016)

dispiace ma la colpa è quasi esclusivamente di montella... non si possono regalare due uomini così... poi turnover di cosa a ottobre?!
mha..


----------



## Dany20 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Siamo tornati ai vecchi standard. Comunque le riserve hanno fatto davvero pena oggi. Speriamo che questa non sia una mazzata psicologica.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Ottobre 2016)

Meglio essere tornati subito sulla terra.
Adesso però riprendere da dove avevamo lasciato.


----------



## Superpippo80 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Poli e Honda mai più!!!


----------



## Igniorante (25 Ottobre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Quella dei cambi



bah, Luiz Adriano è improponibile, infatti è stato pietoso..io avrei preferito Lapadula..ma poi togliere una punta, per me è inconcepibile proprio, cosa c'era da difendere, l'1 a 0?

doveva buttare dentro tutti gli attaccanti disponibili, tanto alla fine la goleada ce l'hanno fatta lo stesso.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (25 Ottobre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' stato bello il filotto di risultati utili e l'epica vittoria contro la Juventus.
> Resta il fatto che questa è una squadra da quinto/sesto posto, e che questa sconfitta era preventivabile.
> Non illudiamoci insomma.



Proprio così. Non c'è altro da dire


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Ottobre 2016)

Dopo l'espulsione abbiamo praticamente dominato, poi vabbè preso il 2-0 siamo crollati

Servirà da lezione


----------



## BraveHeart (25 Ottobre 2016)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ma che senso ha resuscitare Honda e Poli che finora non avevano giocato manco un secondo? Questi sono fuori dal progetto tecnico ormai, bisogna farli stare fuori e venderli a Gennaio. Mi dispiace ma stasera Montella voto 4.
> Poi ogni anno col Genoa abbiamo un espulso ...



Montella fa entrare poli praticamente in tutte le partite. Ma che partite guardi?


----------



## gheorghehagi (25 Ottobre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere. Questi pensano il calcio sia quello dei videogiochi.



poi ci credo che vince sempre la juve...con quella panchina che non finisce mai


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Comunque mezzo forum se lo aspettava, dopo aver letto Poli terzino, Honda e De Sciglio capitano.
Nelle proporzioni il risultato è eccessivo ma la sconfitta è stata inevitabile direi, vista la formazione.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Ottobre 2016)

Risultato bugiardo. Chi parla di mazzata dal Genoa, è troppo pessimista. Ma va bene così, io me l'aspettavo. Abbiamo vinto casualmente contro la Juve. Scarsi eravamo prima e scarsi lo siamo ora. Montella ha sbagliato qualcosa, ma capita. Per ora ha fatto più bene che male. Su su, mica siamo il Barcellona.


----------



## Igniorante (25 Ottobre 2016)

rendiamoci conto che gente come Poli e Honda fa rimpiangere gli Abate e i Montolivo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Più che l'equilibrio in campo andrebbe raggiunto quello nei giudizi dei tifosi prima di tutto, tralasciando le proporzioni dovute all'inferiorità numerica se si perdeva domenica e si vinceva oggi nessuno avrebbe fiatato... Ragazzi il valore della squadra non è da filotto record ne possono giocare sempre gli stessi...


----------



## Superpippo80 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Honda non aveva mai giocato. Su Poli non considero i 10 minuti finali per difendere il risultato, giocare dal primo minuto è un'altra cosa.


----------



## pisolo22 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Non eravamo fenomeni prima ne brocchi adesso ci vuole il giusto peso nelle cose , una sconfitta ci può stare dopo 6 partite utile consecutive. 
IL risultato per il gioco espresso dal Genoa è ingiusto nei nostri confronti visto che dal 57 minuto in 10 abbiamo creato più che in tutta la partita. 
Mie considerazioni : 
1.Poli già al centro non si può vedere figuriamoci terzino(anche se è scarso perché non provare Vangioni dico io ?) 
2.Honda è ai margini del progetto e si vede (da cedere a gennaio) non mi ha mai convinto del tutto. 
3.Come scrissi in un posto sul mercato anche se abbiamo fuori Calabria ed Antonelli io un altro terzino lo prenderei, un' esterno ci serve assolutamente ed anche forte lo vorrei ed infine aspettando i lungo degenti Bertolacci e Mati Fernandez ci serve una mezzala di qualità a centrocampo.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Ottobre 2016)

Risultato pesante e bugiardo. Non meritavamo di prendere tre... 
Montella ha sbagliato tutto, anche se per sua difesa non è che abbia molta scelta... Speriamo abbia imparato la lezione, ormai bisogna continuare con gli stessi 11 giocatori fino a dicembre.. poche storie. Adesso bisogna reagire e vincere la prossima. Bisogna tenere il passo il più possibile fino a dicembre, poi rinforzi please. 
Niang oggi è stato forse il peggiore dopo Poli... che mi fa rimpiangere Abate. Paletta e Romagnoli avevano retto bene finché quel asino ha deciso di entrare come un psicopatico sull'avversario. De sciglio lasciamo perdere. Bacca? secondo me deve riprendere le basi, LO STOP!
Bene Locatelli! che fa quel che Montolivo avrebbe sempre dovuto fare, verticalizzare! Deve solo migliorare nel fase di copertura... Jack molto bene, fa tutto lui. Kucka può fare meglio.

AH! mi sono dimenticato di Honda! Per dio, talmente evanescente che me lo sono scordato... Non ci sono aggettivi per descrivere la sua prestazione e questo rappresenta pure la numero 10... lasciamo perdere dai..


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2016)

Sto Pavoletti mi sembra anche uno un pò così così...


----------



## Jino (25 Ottobre 2016)

Senza fare tante analisi, archiviamola come serata storta che ci può benissimo stare. L'importante è non ciccare la partita del week end contro il Pescara.


----------



## Konrad (25 Ottobre 2016)

Una sconfitta che può anche fare bene. La realtà è che alla fine il sarto può essere bravo con orli, ricami e merletti ma se la stoffa è poca poca, pian piano viene fuori la cosa...

Abbiamo poche scelte, ma questo lo sapevamo da prima, tolte un paio di alternative ai titolari con il resto si piomba nella notte fonda. Poi la vittoria contro la Juve probabilmente ha scaricato mentalmente qualcuno e ha illuso qualcun altro.

Meglio sia arrivata ora...ora spero nella raffica dei giornali sportivi e non che tornino a parlare di noi come al solito Milan sprecone e mai maturo...molto meglio il basso profilo...perchè per quello alto in definitiva manca qualità, stoffa e testa al momento.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Senza fare tante analisi, archiviamola come serata storta che ci può benissimo stare. L'importante è non ciccare la partita del week end contro il Pescara.



Quoto. Avevamo tante partite difficili e ci sta di perderne una (e solo una), adesso facciamo il nostro dovere.


----------



## koti (25 Ottobre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Che disastro, non è che si torna sulla Terra, ci si schianta sulla Terra...


Bah, io non credevo assolutamente al secondo/terzo posto, proprio per nulla 

Le prossime due comunque sono abbordabilissime, Pescara e Palermo.


----------



## sette (25 Ottobre 2016)

Direi che i cinesi, se vogliono "presentarsi col botto", devono prendere un difensore centrale affidabile a gennaio.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Ottobre 2016)

Donnarumma 6
Poli 2
Paletta 5 
Romagnoli 5,5 
De sciglio 5,5 
Locatelli 6 
Kucka 4,5 
Bonaventura 6,5 
Niang 4,5 
Bacca 4 
Honda 1

Suso 6 
Gomez e luiz adriano s.v


----------



## gheorghehagi (25 Ottobre 2016)

vitrich86 ha scritto:


> dispiace ma la colpa è quasi esclusivamente di montella... non si possono regalare due uomini così... poi turnover di cosa a ottobre?!
> mha..



lo vorresti fare a giugno quando una sconfitta pregiudica tutto il campionato?

Honda ha giocato come nella gestione mihajlovic, cioè da difensore...ma siccome difensore non è ha combinato un casino


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (25 Ottobre 2016)

Vangioni, Poli, Pasalic, Honda, Luiz Adriano
Questi sono i giocatori che attualmente non hanno un senso di esistere


----------



## Milo (25 Ottobre 2016)

Donnarumma 5
De sciglio 5,5
Romagnoli 6
Paletta 5,5 mha..
Poli 3 deve fare il custode in questa squadra, gol sbagliato decisivo e incapacità di fare uno stop 
Kucka 4,5 bel gol 
Locatelli 5,5 uno dei meno peggio 
Honda 3 ha giocato? Ah si, ha tentuto in gioco il giocatore del primo gol, grande!
Bonaventura 6 si sacrifica tanto, ma per me lui deve fare sempre e solo l'ala al posto del cesso niang
Niang 3,5 piedi a banana, tecnica 0, assassino, delinquente, montato del caiser... ma davvero elogiate un elemento simile???
Bacca 4 queste prestazioni ti fanno capire quanto non sia un top player, se non ci fosse stata l'espulsione dentro a corsa Lapadula!

Gomez 5 mamma mia, questo ce ne fa prende un paio anche col Pescara!
Luis Adriano 5 l'ha toccata una palla?
Suso 6,5 entra lui e il Milan torna ad attaccare, siamo in 10? Forse non lo sapeva

Montella 3 PAZZO, prima di quei due cessi faccio esordire due primavera


----------



## BraveHeart (25 Ottobre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> bah, Luiz Adriano è improponibile, infatti è stato pietoso..io avrei preferito Lapadula..ma poi togliere una punta, per me è inconcepibile proprio, cosa c'era da difendere, l'1 a 0?
> 
> doveva buttare dentro tutti gli attaccanti disponibili, tanto alla fine la goleada ce l'hanno fatta lo stesso.



Eh si, Lapadula ha dimostrato fino ad oggi di meritarsi il campo! Ma smettetela......Montella ha messo Luiz Adriano perché aveva bisogno di qualcuno che facesse le sponde per Suso e Jack. Lapadula non sarebbe servito a nulla.


----------



## Pit96 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Donnarumma 5,5
De sciglio 5,5
Paletta 5
Romagnoli 5,5
Poli 4
Locatelli 5,5
Kucka 5
Bonaventura 6+
Niang 4,5
Bacca 4
Honda 4

Suso 6
Gomez sv
Adriano 5


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Quando ho postato le statistiche mi avete praticamente tutti deriso. Ora vedrete i frutti dei numeri. Se i numeri dicono che stiamo li per scambio prima o poi li non ci staremo più. Dopo la prestazione di oggi ho quasi paura a vedere le prossime.

Sono così arrabbiato che vorrei distruggere qualcosa !!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Purtroppo c'erano tutti i presupposti per una partita del genere e di conseguenza una sconfitta
Troppi elogi...troppe energie sia fisiche che mentali spese contro la juve e di conseguenza un rilassamento che non possiamo permetterci
Servivano dei cambi rispetto a sabato ma purtroppo in panchina abbiamo solo ''Crisantemi''
In ogni caso ''reset'' e ripartiamo da dove eravamo rimasti...non sarà il gioco o la tecnica (che non possiamo permetterci il primo e non abbiamo la seconda) a portare risultati ma la concentrazione,la determinazione e la voglia di raggiungere l'obbiettivo che per noi è il massimo raggiungibile...ovvero la qualificazione alla prossima EL

Tornando a questa sera...come migliore scelgo Bonaventura che ne secondo tempo ha giocato da leader 
Come peggiore...Honda...che spero di rivedere in campo il 30 Febbraio dell'anno 2500...


----------



## Kaw (25 Ottobre 2016)

L'unica cosa che spero è che la squadra non crolli mentalmente adesso, per fortuna abbiamo una partita abbordabile domenica.

E per favore, mai più Poli e Honda.


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (25 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Genoa - Milan 3-0 FINALE.*



Speravo che non accadesse e invece è accaduto anche peggio. Dopo tre vittorie consecutive, si interrompe malamente la nostra striscia positiva. Tutti sapevano che sarebbe stata una gara dura, ma guarda caso sono scesi in campo senza testa. Non so se sono più triste per il risultato, o per i protagonisti della serata (Rincon - Pavoletti) che dovrebbero essere i nostri obiettivi di mercato


----------



## Igniorante (25 Ottobre 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Eh si, Lapadula ha dimostrato fino ad oggi di meritarsi il campo! Ma smettetela......Montella ha messo Luiz Adriano perché aveva bisogno di qualcuno che facesse le sponde per Suso e Jack. Lapadula non sarebbe servito a nulla.



questione di punti di vista, Lapadula non è in forma ma secondo me è più utile e si sbatte di più


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Ottobre 2016)

Giocatori e allenatore ci hanno messo molto del loro stasera ma la prestazione chirurgica è stata quella dell'arbitro, che schifo.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Bella partita... di m!
Pagelle e lavata di capo... 

*DONNARUMMA 5.5* Paradossalmente non ha dovuto compiere nemmeno una parata. Il Genoa tira due volte e segna, con lui incolpevole. Un terzo glielo butta dentro Kucka.
*POLI 5* Non ha nemmeno il tempo di riprendere confidenza con il ruolo di terzino che gli avversari hanno già segnato. Esaurisce le energie senza quasi mai vedere la palla e stanchissimo fallisce la più ghiotta occasione di pareggiare il match.
*PALETTA 4.5 *Dopo un primo tempo in linea con le ultime prestazioni perde la testa con un fallo da rosso inutile. Gravissimo sia perché apre le strade alla disfatta, sia perché dovrà saltare un'altra partita. 
*ROMAGNOLI 5* La coppia centrale di belle speranze si sfalda nella ripresa. Pavoletti lo scherza e realizza il 3-0.
*DE SCIGLIO 5 *I guai peggiori sono sull'altra fascia, ma lui non è che combini tanto di più. Sul cross che provoca l'autorete di Kucka è spettatore, un po' come per il resto del match.
*KUCKA 5* Tra quelli con più necessità di riposare, ben aggirato dai colleghi della sua ex squadra. Cerca il gol, ma finisce per trovarlo nella porta sbagliata.
*LOCATELLI 5.5* Non ha naturalmente la maturità per poter reagire alle situazioni difficili. Può lamentare un rigore non concesso. Deve ancora crescere.
*BONAVENTURA 6* L'unico a provarci, fino all'entrata di Suso. Troppo distante dalla porta, prova ad impensierire Perin con qualche tiro da fuori e dà una gran palla a Poli, sciupata. 
*HONDA 4.5* Fuori forma e spento moralmente dopo le tante panchine. Suso non è sembrato necessitare di turnover, avrebbe avuto più senso farlo giocare in casa col Pescara. Colpevolissimo sul primo gol e tanta confusione per il resto. 
*GOMEZ 5.5 *Buttato nella mischia sempre in partite complicate. Prova a cavarsela come può, ma c'è tanta insicurezza. Sull'autorete di Kucka era comunque in ritardo in marcatura.
*BACCA 5 *Appannato e senza fame. Se c'era uno da far partire in panchina era proprio lui. 
*LUIZ ADRIANO 5 *Idem come Honda, non ha condizione nè fisica nè morale. Ma quando entra la partita era già largamente compromessa.
*NIANG 5.5* Conquista qualche falletto e il giallo di Izzo, ma si vede che non è brillante come al solito. La squadra comunque è troppo lenta e macchinosa per provare a innescarlo. Non la sua giornata migliore.
*SUSO 6* Entra con tanta voglia di fare e subito fa rimpiangere di non essere stato impiegato dall'inizio. Ma da solo può fare poco e assiste al definitivo crollo dei compagni.

*MONTELLA 5* Le scelte di formazione destano tante perplessità, ma sarebbe troppo facile sparare su di lui col senno di poi e inoltre non si può pretendere che questo Milan arrivi tra le prime 3 giocando sempre con gli stessi 11. Ma la parte più triste è che tutte le belle parole spese alla vigilia la squadra non è stata preparata mentalmente per affrontare come si deve questa partita. Carenza di idee e di convinzioni.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Quando ho postato le statistiche mi avete praticamente tutti deriso. Ora vedrete i frutti dei numeri. Se i numeri dicono che stiamo li per scambio prima o poi li non ci staremo più. Dopo la prestazione di oggi ho quasi paura a vedere le prossime.
> 
> Sono così arrabbiato che vorrei distruggere qualcosa !!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAA



Purtroppo qui si guarda solo al risultato.

Giochiamo da cani però vinciamo, e allora va tutto bene.


----------



## Tobi (25 Ottobre 2016)

>|*Raffò*|< ha scritto:


> Speravo che non accadesse e invece è accaduto anche peggio. Dopo tre vittorie consecutive, si interrompe malamente la nostra striscia positiva. Tutti sapevano che sarebbe stata una gara dura, ma guarda caso sono scesi in campo senza testa. Non so se sono più triste per il risultato, o per i protagonisti della serata (Rincon - Pavoletti) che dovrebbero essere i nostri obiettivi di mercato



Solito copione che si ripete ogni anno,
Genoa che simula, fanno la caccia all'uomo, spazzano a caso, si arroccano in difesa. Partita che per l'ennesimo anno si conferma ingiocabile ed inguardabile. Secondo me non abbiamo giocato male, hanno fatto 2 tiri + l'autogol di Kucka, noi non siamo stati brillanti ma fino a prima del 2-0 con l'uomo in meno li stavamo anche mettendo sotto, serviva il guizzo, la giocata sporca per rimettere il risultato sul pari, abbiamo avuto delle conclusioni da fuori area che sono finite nelle braccia di Perin, l'occasione di Poli che conclude con un tiro vergognoso, il batti e ribatti con 2 dei nostri soli davanti al portiere ma la palla non voleva entrare.

Non avevo auspicato piu di un punto sinceramente, ora vincere obbligatoriamente le prossime 2 e vedere come arrivano i cugini al derby


----------



## Superpippo80 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ma quindi questi con noi sputano sempre l'anima per l'episodio di Spagnolo?


----------



## Miracle1980 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Locatelli e Bonaventura i migliori. Anche De Sciglio mi è piaciuto. Paletta stavolta ci ha tagliato le gambe. Ma probabilmente l'avremmo persa anche in 11. Honda non dovrebbe più mettere piede in campo e Poli, se proprio bisogna farlo giocare, può fare solo spezzoni di partita. Suso imprescindibile... ed ho detto tutto.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Ottobre 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Non c'è da ragionare...c'è da mettere l'unico terzino che sia un giocatore di calcio, ovvero Abate.
> Con Poli e De Sciglio è come tirarsi le martellate sui cojoni e castrarsi le fasce...oltre che favorire il Genoa ovviamente.



Cavolo, se vai indietro a leggere i miei post sono sempre stato il più convinto difensore di Abate,
ma tu sei ridicolo, o sei un troll e sei il trans suo fidanzato


----------



## koti (25 Ottobre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo qui si guarda solo al risultato.
> 
> Giochiamo da cani però vinciamo, e allora va tutto bene.


"va tutto bene" in relazione alla rosa, avessimo altro si chiederebbe di più, ma con questo organico è già buono se arriviamo quarti/quinti.
Speriamo che a gennaio arrivi Fabregas.


----------



## Miracle1980 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ma perché mettere Poli fuori ruolo infatti... Abate è un mediocre ma almeno fa il terzino.


----------



## dyablo65 (25 Ottobre 2016)

partita cominciata malissimo...e finita peggio , adesso contro il pescara con chi giochiamo ?

con gli stessi morti di sonno di stasera ?

con de sciglio con la fascia di capitano al braccio , con honda che non sa' nemmeno dov'e' e con poli che per fare uno stop decente da serie A deve mettere la colla sulle scarpe ?

questi abbiamo ... vero ma 2 partite consecutive ad ottobre gli stessi si sabato le potevano anche fare .... i turnover ad minkiam lasciamoli alle altre squadre.


----------



## unbreakable (25 Ottobre 2016)

Poli terzino
Honda tiene tutti in gioco
Autogol assurdo
Espulsione senza senso
Squadra senza grinta ne mordente

Si voleva perdere e ci siamo riusciti..dispiace perché il genoa non è nessuno è dobbiamo sempre pagare la tassa..per me regalo a preziosi sti 3 punti


----------



## cremone (25 Ottobre 2016)

Se come sembra Antonelli e Calabria recuperano per Pescara non vedremo più Poli terzino


----------



## Alfabri (25 Ottobre 2016)

Voi ve la prendete con Montella, ma sarebbe il caso di prendersela con chi ha preparato una rosa che, aldilà dei titolari (e neppure tutti) è quasi inadeguata per la serie A. L'unica scelta che non avrei fatto sarebbe stato il turnover Abate-Poli (non è che Abate abbia giocato così tanto da inizio anno). Ribadisco che un attaccante come Bacca proprio non ci serve. Speriamo di reggere fino a dicembre e che poi la rosa venga rivoluzionata.


----------



## rossonerosempre (25 Ottobre 2016)

Paletta non può fare queste cose, comunque quando ha fatto il fallo da rosso sembrava un sacco di patate con la faccia da killer. Io non lo capisco proprio, stavamo perdendo però puoi pure pareggiare. Si era dato già per sconfitto, d'altronde avendo Poli in difesa come non dargli torto. Gomez veramente è da serie D, ogni volta che gioca non si contano gli sbagli che fa. Honda non c'entra più niente con il gioco di Montella, a gennaio meglio che cambia aria. Anche Poli da vendere subito, dove sta sta è un altro pericolo in campo.


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Ottobre 2016)

Sconfitta che ci sta, peccato il risultato bugiardo (la sconfitta ci stava ma non 3-0) e gli errori di Paletta e Romagnoli. Finalmente tornano coi piedi per terra

Donnarumma 5,5
De Sciglio 5
Romagnoli 5
Paletta 4,5
Poli 4,5
Bonaventura 6
Kucka 5
Locatelli 5
Niang 4,5
Bacca 4
Honda 5

Gomez 6
Luiz Adriano 5,5
Suso 6,5


----------



## wfiesso (25 Ottobre 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Ma vergognarsi di che? In 10 il Milan ha fatto quello che doveva fare, inevitabilmente ti scopro e rischi. Il problema sono stati i primi 30 minuti. Vergognarsi di cosa? Di essere secondi in classifica pur avendo meno qualità di almeno 5 squadre?



ogni anno le bruschiamo dal Genoa, ok la rosa scarsa, ok il risultato "bugiardo", ok che si torna con i piedi per terra (per fortuna), ma le palle dove le avevano nascoste stasera? odio vedere certi atteggiamenti da "appagati" ogni volta che si fa una buona prestazione o si vince una partita difficile.


----------



## Superpippo80 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Honda una catastrofe, si vede che sa di essere fuori dal progetto tecnico, Poli è un giocatore da squadre tipo Udinese, Gomez nell'uno contro uno è da Lega Pro. Inutile anche insistere su Luiz Adriano secondo me.


----------



## Konrad (25 Ottobre 2016)

Chissà se domani si parlerà ancora di "eredità di Berlusconi ai Cinesi" e di "rivalutazione dell'operato di Galliani"...

Un passo falso ci sta, ripeto, visto quello a cui abbiamo assistito dagli stessi protagonisti in anni passati...

Ora, avanti con la convinzione che:
1) Le prossime due gare sono abbordabili e dobbiamo comunque puntare al bottino pieno;
2) Nel mercato di gennaio bisognerà pensare di fare innesti importanti (per spessore più che per numero), sbolognando qualche bel bagaglio.


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Ottobre 2016)

Per fortuna non ho potuto vedere la partità..

Cmq ragga, oggi vietato drammatizzare, pensiamo a vincere domenica e basta.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ma Vangioni era disponibile? ..possibile che sia cosi scarso a tal punto che Montella preferisce far giocare Poli come terzino?


----------



## Miracle1980 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Senza drammi... Voltiamo subito pagina. Buonanotte ragazzi (sarà dura addormentarsi...)


----------



## patriots88 (25 Ottobre 2016)

vabbè non eravamo fenomeni prima
non siamo brocchi adesso.

onestamente mi aspettavo la sconfitta.
il genoa a genova è sempre stata una squadra a noi indigesta.

pazienza. se vinciamo le prossime due questa sconfitt sarà ben che dimenticata


----------



## The Ripper (26 Ottobre 2016)

ho dormito tutto il secondo tempo e non ho visto nulla, ma direi che avevo ragione io e i pochi che dopo la juve non si erano esaltati
e direi che abbiamo anche pagato il nostro debito con la fortuna


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Ottobre 2016)

Ho visto solo ora il risultato della partita... Una sconfitta ci stava pure, ma 3 pere. Che cavolo è successo?


----------



## Miracle1980 (26 Ottobre 2016)

Ma come fate a non vedere le partite del Milan o addirittura ad addormentarvi durante la partita? 
Per me il Milan è come l'aria...


----------



## VonVittel (26 Ottobre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Abbiamo giocato in dieci.
> Anzi, in nove considerando Poli.



Otto con Honda. Sette con Bacca. Sei con Niang disastroso. Cinque con Kucka pessimo... Purtroppo questo è. 
Poi ovvio, dagli ultimi 4 che ho nominato ti aspetto che comunque giochino bene nella maggior parte dei match, da Honda e Poli ti aspetti solo disastri, e infatti questo accade.


----------



## peppe75 (26 Ottobre 2016)

Oggi l'allenatore ha sbagliato completamente la partita e forse anche l'approccio alla stessa...Bacca deve partire dalla panchina domenica al suo posto Lapadula...e poi Pasalic vuoi dargli una chance? Speriamo che Zapata sia una valida alternativa in difesa...mancano ancora tante partite prima del mercato di gennaio.....Voglio rimanere in zona Champions!!!


----------



## Schism75 (26 Ottobre 2016)

Non riusciamo a vincere 4 partite consecutive da quando c'era Seedorf. Roba assurda.
Montella non è la prima partita che prepara male quest'anno. Non sempre la fortuna aiuta. I cambi spesso sono stati completamente sballati. Sosa a me fa schifo, Lapadula non mi convince. Però se devi cambiare, usa loro. Sosa per Honda dal primo minuti, Lapadula per bacca subito. Per poli,beh fa giocare qualche ragazzino. E poi il turnover,visto che abbiamo una rosa ridicola, fallo in casa con il Pescara, non a Genova.
È chiaro poi che ognuno scrive quel che pensa con il proprio stato d'animo. Ieri sera pensavo su Montella quello che ho scritto.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Ottobre 2016)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> no... urgono rinforzi in campo e i titolari passano in panchina e i panchinari vengono venduti...



Meglio ancora. Ma mi accontenterei della prima ipotesi.


----------



## egidiopersempre (26 Ottobre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> A prescindere dal risultato voglio scrivere alcune cose.
> 
> 1) Ok Poli e Honda (sono di un abominio assurdo)
> 2) Ok che paletta ha fatto un cavolata
> ...



d'accordo al 100%


----------



## BraveHeart (26 Ottobre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> ogni anno le bruschiamo dal Genoa, ok la rosa scarsa, ok il risultato "bugiardo", ok che si torna con i piedi per terra (per fortuna), ma le palle dove le avevano nascoste stasera? odio vedere certi atteggiamenti da "appagati" ogni volta che si fa una buona prestazione o si vince una partita difficile.



Sono d'accordo! La prima mezz'ora l'abbiamo giocata con l'atteggiamento sbagliato. Montella a fine gara ha detto che nel giro di 3 giorni non sono riusciti a recuperare le energie nervose. Da questo punto di vista bisogna necessariamente migliorare.


----------



## BraveHeart (26 Ottobre 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Ma Vangioni era disponibile? ..possibile che sia cosi scarso a tal punto che Montella preferisce far giocare Poli come terzino?



Per quel poco che lo abbiamo visto la risposta è si. Vangioni farebbe panchina in quasi ogni squadra di serie B.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (26 Ottobre 2016)

Non ho visto la partita ma gli highlights questa mattina, in campo ho visto una sola squadra...vestita di bianco e 3 gol fatti per errori individuali, al primo Honda guardava i piccioni, al secondo Kucka è arrivato in ritardo, al terzo Romagnoli doveva temporeggiare non lo ha fatto ed è caduto come una pera cotta. Tutti e tre i gol possono capitare, certo tutti in una partita rode.

Però potremmo parlare anche dei piedi a banana di Poli che a 3 metri dalla porta tira in curva, Paletta che decide di spezzare le gambe alll'avversario.Il rigore su Locatelli? ok abbiamo pagato il gol annullato alla juve, spero che non ce ne neghino altri.
Il problema di Honda è un altro, non gioca, quindi non ha nessuna intesa con il resto della squadra..ma fosse per me neanche giocherebbe vita natural durante.

una caduta ci può stare, tutti i gol sono episodi che in una squadra come la nostra ci possono stare. E' inutile negare che dagli ultimi anni in questa stagione ci siano stati tanti miglioramenti, la mano di Montella si vede eccome e comunque davvero c'è qualcuno che credeva che quest'anno vincessimo lo scudetto?4/5° posto se va bene..siatene tutti consapevoli.


----------



## Tobi (26 Ottobre 2016)

bisogna essere furbi, giocare noi chiusi e dargli campo per soprenderli in contropiedi. Questi giocano arroccati dietro 90 minuti spazzando a caso


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Ottobre 2016)

ieri contro il Genoa ho visto la solita nostra partita nel bene e nel male, primo tempo dato agli avversari e buona ripresa anche in 10.

Le altre volte gli episodi ci hanno premiato, ieri sono stati tutti contro.

Honda come si può non amarlo, avete visto il gran recupero ieri nel primo tempo dopo aver battuto la punizione?
purtroppo è inadeguato per giocare in questo Milan, lo sappiamo da tre anni....

BAcca non comprendo chi si ostina a definirlo un campione, è un buon finalizzatore da 15/18 gol a stagione,
appena segna insorgono i suoi Bacca fans, pazienza per le altre 20 partite a campionato in cui è dannoso come ieri,

spero che per il prossimo Milan dei cinesi possa essere una buona alternativa da far alzare dalla panchina nel secondo tempo...
senza riserve di livello non si va da nessuna parte e lui nel ruolo sarebbe importantissimo.


----------



## Symon (26 Ottobre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Cavolo, se vai indietro a leggere i miei post sono sempre stato il più convinto difensore di Abate,
> ma tu sei ridicolo, o sei un troll e sei il trans suo fidanzato


Quà non c'è nessun difensore di Abate, e sinceramente non ho la minima voglia di andare a leggere nessun commento al riguardo perchè di gente obiettiva in termini calcistici e esprimeva pareri intelligenti e coerenti ne ho letti veramente pochi...mi sembra pieno di cialtroni, e urlatori da bar che sanno a malapena distinguere un terzino da un'ala, quindi non mi aspetto granchè di risposte; Le tue non le ho lette cmq...anche se dalle accuse che fai mi sembri esattamente uno di quelli.
Già che rispondi alla mia considerazione dicendo ridicolo, troll ecc. potrei mettere la mano sul fuoco che di tattica non ci capisci granchè.
Il problema di ieri sera era la pochezza di idee in fase offensiva: se il Genoa marca a uomo e fà densità vicino alla propria area, qualunque allenatore o presunto tale chiederebbe alla squadra di allargare il gioco sulle fasce...se abbiamo un mediano incontrista che dura in media 30-40 minuti a partita (a centrocampo però non sulla fascia) che ha la resistenza e il fisico di un giocatore di biliardo e dall'altra il giocatore più sopravvalutato del calcio oltre che più raccomandato e più cagasotto, va da sè che il gioco non si sviluppa e le azioni non si creano; Quando il Genoa ha visto questa difficoltà cronica, e ha visto che riusciva a gestirla più che agevolmente ha deciso di alzare la testa; Con l'aiuto di De Sciglio, Paletta e Poli che hanno deciso che potevano anche giocare x il Genoa abbiamo preso tre pere. Questa è l'unica lettura della partita, poi possono esserci punti d vista differenti sui dettagli, ma se sei dalla parte opposta, ripeto, inizia a guardare e capire poi parli.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Ottobre 2016)

Non ancora riesco a riprendermi dalla disfatta di ieri. Una delle peggiori partite degli ultimi anni.


----------



## zlatan (26 Ottobre 2016)

Ampiamente preventivato tutti o quasi eravamo convinti che al massimo avremmo portato via un punto. Sbagliata completamente formazione, io non ero d'accordo su Honda (che evidentemente deve giocare), al limite avrei spostato Jack e messo Sosa. Su Poli francamente non pensavo facesse più danni di Abate, e invece ce l'ha fatta. Bacca totalmente inutile, Pavoletti che tutti o quasi prendere per il c.. ha fatto vedere in 20 minuti cosa è veramente un centravanti. E attenzione lui è così in tutte le partite, non perchè noi eravamo in 10, cioè se non segna è comunque super utile alla squadra, l'esatto contrario di Bacca che se non segna è da pigliare a calci.
Questo non vuol dire Pavoletti meglio di Bacca, ma provatevi a vedere 3 partite del Genoa prima di giudicare un giocatore....
Va bè adesso l'importante è tornare coi piedi per terra e concentrarci su queste ultime 2 partite, e tornare a puntare al sesto posto, nostro obbiettivo massimo....


----------



## fra29 (26 Ottobre 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ampiamente preventivato tutti o quasi eravamo convinti che al massimo avremmo portato via un punto. Sbagliata completamente formazione, io non ero d'accordo su Honda (che evidentemente deve giocare), al limite avrei spostato Jack e messo Sosa. Su Poli francamente non pensavo facesse più danni di Abate, e invece ce l'ha fatta. Bacca totalmente inutile, Pavoletti che tutti o quasi prendere per il c.. ha fatto vedere in 20 minuti cosa è veramente un centravanti. E attenzione lui è così in tutte le partite, non perchè noi eravamo in 10, cioè se non segna è comunque super utile alla squadra, l'esatto contrario di Bacca che se non segna è da pigliare a calci.
> Questo non vuol dire Pavoletti meglio di Bacca, ma provatevi a vedere 3 partite del Genoa prima di giudicare un giocatore....
> Va bè adesso l'importante è tornare coi piedi per terra e concentrarci su queste ultime 2 partite, e tornare a puntare al sesto posto, nostro obbiettivo massimo....



se per questo anche Rincon sarebbe oro in questo Milan.
Speriamo in futuro di potere però ambire ad altro..


----------



## koti (26 Ottobre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> *ieri contro il Genoa ho visto la solita nostra partita nel bene e nel male, primo tempo dato agli avversari e buona ripresa anche in 10.
> 
> Le altre volte gli episodi ci hanno premiato, ieri sono stati tutti contro.*
> 
> ...


Verissimo, penso alla trasferta di Firenze con quel rigore sbagliato di Ilicic, o la partita orribile con la Samp in cui credo abbiamo giocato pure peggio ma ci andò di lusso (il primo tiro in porta dopo 65 minuti se ricordo bene), per dirne due.


----------



## zlatan (27 Ottobre 2016)

E' inspiegabile comunque come in ogni santa partita, regaliamo almeno un tempo agli avversari... Firenze Verona 2 volte Genova Juve... Mah...


----------

